# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Naim Frashëri, aspostulli i shqiptarizmës

## Brari

Figura më ëmblematike e Rilindjes Kombëtare Naim Frashëri ka bërë një akt të pashembullt vlerësimi dhe nderimi për Biblën e Shenjtë. Naim Frashëri ka përkthyer një nga fragmentet më sinoptikë dhe domethënës të Ungjillit të Shën Gjonit (8-1,11). Ky fragment i mrekullueshëm dhe tronditës lidhet me ballafaqimin e Krishtit për dënimin ose jo të krimit të kurorëshkeljes nga ana e një gruaje që është Maria Magdalena
Bektashizmi naimjan qe në harmoni me romantizmin dhe kombëtarizmin laicist të tij. Bektashizmi naimjan gjithsesi ishte një formë origjinale e harmonizimit të dy feve të mëdha : krishtërimit dhe islamizmit. Një sinkretizim i tillë në kohën e sotme quhet ekumenizëm. Naim Frashëri ishte një shkrimtar i madh ekumenik dhe ekumenizmi i tij mund të jetë më i veçanti dhe më origjinali 

Studiuesi i njohur Dr. Moikom Zeqo paraqet kronologjinë e përkthimeve të Ungjillit dhe librave fetarë nga korifejtë e letërsisë shqipe, qysh nga Gjon Buzuku e deri te rilindasit 

*Si e përktheu Naim Frashëri librin e Biblës së Shenjtë* 

_Përveç poetit tonë kombëtar, përkthimi integral, i tërësishëm dhe i vetmi deri më sot i plotë i gjithë librave kanonikë është bërë nga kishtari i ndritur shqiptar Don Simon Filipaj_ 

Dr. Moikom ZEQO

Dimë deri më sot se libri më i kryehershëm në gjuhën shqipe është ai i Gjon Buzukut më 1555. Kjo kryevepër filologjike e shqipërimit dhe e strukturimit terminologjik dhe konceptual është nja antologji e librave përbërës të Biblës së Shenjtë. Pra është pikërisht Bibla e Shënjtë që hap hullinë madhështore dhe të pakufishme të letërsisë shqipe. Të shumtë janë dijetarët, që kanë bërë përkthime mjeshtërore të librave të Biblës së Shenjtë, qoftë nga Testamenti i Vjetër, qoftë nga Testamenti i Ri. Një kulm të shqipërimit të Biblës së Shenjtë e arriti filologu i mrekullueshëm shqiptar Konstandin Kristoforidhi.

Por përkthimi integral, i tërësishëm dhe i vetmi deri më sot i plotë i gjithë librave kanonikë të Biblës së Shenjtë është bërë nga kishtari i ndritur shqiptar Don Simon Filipaj. Vepra e Filipajt është po aq madhështore sa vepra e dijetarit ilir të shek.IV Euseb Hieronimit, i cili përktheu Biblën e Shenjtë në gjuhën latine, në variantin e njohur "Vulgata", që u bë baza dhe shtrati konceptual i qytetërimit letrar, teologjik dhe filozofik i Evropës Perendimore.
Kohët e fundit duke shkruar një libër për Gjon Buzukun, unë kam hyrë në hullitë e pafundme dhe të çuditëshme të përkthyesve shqiptarë dhe të huaj të Biblës së Shenjtë në shqip. Kaq të shumtë dhe të ndryshëm janë këta njerëz, disa personalitete me emër të madh dhe shumica gati anonimë dhe të harruar krejtësisht, sa të bën përshtypje fakti, që vetëm një kryelibër si Bibla e Shenjtë mund të ngjallte një interes kaq të shumëfishtë intelektual dhe kulturor. Jo rastësisht në shek.XIX, që quhet si shekulli i Rilindjes Kombëtare, shqiptarët patën një ringjallje morale dhe letrare, duke u bazuar më tepër tek një kulturë laike e mirëfilltë në formën e një moderniteti dhe të një stili të ri dhe fuqishëm për kohën. Motoja kryesore e rilindasve tanë qe laicizmi dhe filozofia e kombëtarizmit, gjë që bëhej për herë të parë në një mënyrë të programuar dhe iluministe. Letërsia e romantizmit shqiptar përputhej si tipologji potenciale dhe jashtëzakonisht prekëse për ideologjinë kombëtariste të Rilindjes të përfaqësuar shkëlqyeshëm sidomos me emrat e De Radës dhe Naim Frashërit. Por nuk është e vërtetë, që kultura e re shpresëdhënëse e rilindasve kishte një karakter purist dhe laicist absolut. Pikërisht në këtë lak kohor, Konstandin Kristoforidhi bën përkthimet e tij të mahnitëshme, të Librit të Psallmeve si dhe të 4 ungjijve të Testamentit të Ri apo dhe të disa librave të Testamentit të Vjetër. Në këtë mënyrë Kristoforidhi vazhdonte në kohë dhe në hapësirë por në një mënyrë tjetër veprën e ndërprerë që para 4 shekujsh të Gjon Buzukut të pavdirë. Shqipërimet e unjgjijve nuk ishin në kontradiktë as me romantizimin dhe as me kombëtarizmin shqiptar. Kjo vërtetohet mjaft qartë. Për shembull tek De Rada metaforat e unjgijve dhe sidomos egzotika kristiane e mëshirës dhe e përdëllimit, e altruizmit dhe e misticizmit të ndritur është në substancën e poemave të tij të mahnitëshme. Nga ana tjetër pa shqipërimin e ungjijve nga Kristoforidhi nuk mund të arrihej dot tek Fan Noli dhe aksioni i tij i jashtëzakonshëm kombëtar i krijimit të Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare. Qëllimi im është të them qartë dhe pa ekuivok se të gjithë shkrimtarët shqiptarë rilindas të një origjine etnike, pavarësisht nga përkatësitë fetare të ndryshme kishin një syzim të qartë letrar dhe modern të së ardhmes. Ajo që dua të ve në spikamë është që figura më ëmblematike e Rilindjes Kombëtare Naim Frashëri ka bërë një akt të pashembullt vlerësimi dhe nderimi për Biblën e Shenjtë. Naim Frashëri ka përkthyer një nga fragmentet më sinoptikë dhe domethënës të Ungjillit të Shën Gjonit (8-1,11). Ky fragment i mrekullueshëm dhe tronditës lidhet me ballafaqimin e Krishtit për dënimin ose jo të krimit të kurorëshkeljes nga ana e një gruaje që është Maria Magdalena. Ky fragment është komentuar nga të gjithë ideologët dhe intelektualët e kohërave. Kemi të bëjmë me zanafillën e idesë së mëshirës dhe idesë së fajit si realitet njerëzor tek të gjithë. Krishti në parabolën e kësaj ngjarjeje shkruan me gisht diçka në rrë ose mbi tokë. Kjo është e vetmja dëshmi biblike që ai dinte të shkruante, por ndoshta edhe të vizatonte. Teza e tij dialektike, me një paradoks të ndërsjelltë, se mund të godiste një mëkatar ose mëkatare vetëm ai njeri që nuk kish bërë vetë mëkate, përbën esencën e drejtësisë zanafillore, të pastër, absolute. Ajo që kërkon Krishti, e kpërcen botën juridike, domethënë edhe atë reale. Krishti tregon se ka një të drejtë të epërme, të ndryshme nga e drejta juridike. Kur ndëshkuesit e gruas mëkatare hodhën përdhe gurët që mbanin në duar, sepse kishin bërë mëkate që të gjithë, Krishti, i cili qe në këtë sknë shekspiriane e vetmja qënie që nuk kish bërë mëkate, në bazë të logjikës formale aristoteliane duhej të vepronte dhe të qëllonte me gurë mëkataren. Por Krishti e shkeli dhe e përbuzi këtë të drejtë kanunore, e fali mëkataren, ndonëse nuk harroi ta porosiste, që të mos mëkatonte më në të ardhmen. Kjo parabolë është mrëkullibërëse dhe dlirësuese në të gjithë pikpamjet. Kjo parabolë tregon se jo dënimi, por emancipimi është shpëtimi i botës. 

Naim Frashëri e ka shqipëruar mrekullisht si më poshtë fragmentin parabolë nga Ungjilli i Shën Gjonit :

*Përkthimi i Naim Frashërit*

"Zoti Krisht një mëngjes, tek mësonte njerëzinë në hijetoret (d.m.th në tempullin e sinagodës - shenimi im M.Z.) të kënduarit (mësuesit, që dinin shkrim e këndim - shënimi im M.Z.) e judeve, që quheshin shkronjës dhe farisenj, i prunë një grua që kishinë zënë mbë turp, edhe i thonë që në nomtë (në ligjin - shënimi im M.Z.) Moisiu porosit të tillatë të vritenë me gurë, ti pra si thua? Këtë ja thoshinë duke ngarë, që të gjeninë punë ta shaninë. Zoti Krisht hodhi sytë poshtë dhe shkruante me gisht mbi dhe, si vunë këmbë dhe po e pyetninë, ngriti dytë mbë ta dhe tha : "I pafajmi prej jush të hedhë përpara gurë mbi të", ata, si dëgjuanë këtë fjalë edhe mendja i rrihte, zunë një nga një, nga të mëdhenjtë e gjer tek të fundit, e po dilninë dhe mbeti vetëmë Zoti Krisht dhe gruaja që po qëndronte ndë mest, si ngriti sytë Zoti Krisht, përsëri dhe s'pa njeri veç gruanë, i tha asaj : "Grua, ku janë ata që të hiqninë fajtore? Asnjë s'të dënoi?" Dh'ajo u përgjej : "Asnjë o Zot". Pra i tha Zoti Krisht : "As unë s'të dënonj, shko tashi dhe mos bënjë faj më". 
Përpara Naim Frashërit, më 1879 Kristoforidhi kish përkthyer të katër ungjijtë sinoptikë.

*Përkthimi i Konstandin Kristoforidhit*

"Edhe Jisui vate ndë malt t'ullinjvet. Edhe mbë të vagulluarët erdhi përsëri ndë hijeroret, edhe gjithë llauzi. vinte tek ay, edhe ay ndenji e i mësonte. Edhe shkronjësit e farisenjtë i bjenë një grua të zënë ndë kurvëri, edhe si e vunë ndë mestë, i thonë, Mësonjës, këjo grua është zënë mbi punët duke kurvëruarë. Edhe Moisiu ndë nomt na ka porositurë të tillatë gra të vritenë me gurë, ti pra ç'thua? Edhe këtë e thoshinë duke ngarë atë, që të kenë me se t'a përflasënë. Po Jisui u unj, e shkruante me gishtinë mbë dhet. Edhe pasi qëndroninë duke pyetur atë, u ngrit e u tha atyre : i pafajmi prej jush, ky më përpara, le të hedhë gurinë mbi të. Edhe përsëri u unj e shkruante mbë dhet. Edhe ata kur dëgjuanë, edhe pasi, qërtoneshinë prej ndërgjegjesë, zunë të dilninë jashtë një nga një, që prej pleqvet e gjer mbë të fundëshmit, edhe Jisui mbeti vetëmë, edhe gruaja ishte duke ndenjurë ndë mest. Edhe Jisui si u ngrit edhe nukë pa as ndonjë veç gruasë, i tha asaj : Grua, ku janë ata që të përflisninë? Asndonjë s'të dënoi? Edhe ajo tha : As ndonjë, Zot. Edhe Jisui i tha : As unë nukë të dënonj, shko, edhe mos fëje më".

Për të bërë më të plotë krahasimin e shqipërimit të kësaj parabole po citoj edhe përkthimin e quajtur Diodati i Ri, bërë më 1994 në shqip .

*Përkthimi i Biblës i variantit Diodadi i ri*

Edhe Jezusi shkoi në Malin e Ullinjve. Por si zbardhi dita, u kthye përsëri në Tempull dhe gjithë populli erdhi tek ay, edhe ai u ul dhe i mësonte. Ahere farisenjtë dhe skribët i prunë një grua që ishte kapur duke shkelur kurorën dhe, mbasi e vunë në mes, i thanë Jezusit : Mësues, kjo grua është kapur në flagrancë, duke shkelur kurorën. Por në ligj Mosiu na ka urdhëruar të vriten me gurë gra të tilla, po ti ç'thua? Flisnin kështu për ta vënë në provë dhe për të pasur diçka për ta paditur. Por Jezusi, duke u shtënë se nuk ndëgjoi u përkul dhe shkruante me gisht ndë dhe. Dhe, kur ato vazhdonin ta pyesnin ai iu derjtua dhe u tha atyre : "Kush nga ju është pa mëkat, le ta hedhë i pari gurin kundër saj!" pastaj u përkul përsëri dhe shkruante ndë dhe. Atëherë ata e dëgjuan këtë dhe të bindur nga ndërgjegja u larguan një nga një, duke filluar nga më të vjetrit e deri te të fundit, kështu Jezusi mbeti vetëm me atë grua, që qëndronte atje në mes. Jezusi ahere u ngrit dhe duke mos parë tjetër veç gruas i tha : "O grua, ku janë ata që të paditnin? Askush nuk të dënoi?" dhe ajo u përgjigj : "Askush, Zot". Ahere Jezusi i tha : "as unë nuk të dënoj, shko dhe mos mëkato më".

Vështrimi krahasimtar midis tre shqipërimeve në kohë të ndryshme dhe nga njerëz të ndryshëm është tepër i qartë. Vërtetojmë kështu se Naim Frashëri ka bërë me vetëdije të plotë shqipërimin e një fragmenti substancial të Biblës së Shenjtë. Kjo parabolë për mosdënimin e gruas mëkatare dhe të mëshirës qe në harmoni me konceptin humanistik të emancipimit të gruas nga ana e Naim Frashërit. Është një ide tepër e veçantë dhe largpamëse. Po pse e ka bërë këtë gjë Naim Frashëri? Feja e tij i takonte një sekti kaq të veçantë siç qe bektashizmi Naimi shkroi eposin e bektashizmit "Qerbelanë" si dhe një libër të quajtur "Fletorët e bektashinjve". Bektashizmi naimjan qe në harmoni me romantizmin dhe kombëtarizmin laicist të tij. Bektashizmi naimjan gjithsesi ishte një formë origjinale e harmonizimit të dy feve të mëdha : krishtërimit dhe islamizmit. Një sinkretizim i tillë në kohën e sotme quhet ekumenizëm. Naim Frashëri ishte një shkrimtar i madh ekumenik dhe ekumenizmi i Naimit mund të jetë më i veçanti dhe më origjinali nga gjithë shkrimtarët e tjerë në rrafsh ballkanik dhe evropian. Ekumenizmi i Naimit bazohet jo vetëm mbi shqiptarizmin por dhe në harmoninë dhe dashurinë midis popujve, çka e bën projektin ideor të Naimit të ngjashëm dhe familjar me teorinë e globalizmit të sotëm. Është e habitshme që ekumenzmi naimjan shërben si pararojë mendore për integrimin botëror të shqiptarëve dhe të zhdukjes së kufijve ndarës midis qytetërimeve, feve dhe etnive. Në kohën e Naimit, të shqipërojë Biblën e Shenjtë pa qenë i krishterë, quhej një herezi dhe blasfemi e rëndë. Naimi pa qenë i krishterë dha shembullin e shqipërimit të Biblës së Shenjtë. Por ai bëri diçka akoma më të çuditëshme dhe të pabesueshme. Në kyeveprën e tij poetike "Lulet e verës" Naim Frashëri botoi dhe vjershën "Përpara Krishtit". Naimi tregon një nderim të pafund për Krishtin, të cilit i drejtohet :"Djalëth, njeriu i Perëndisë". Është e habitëshme që vjersha e Naim Frashërit bektashian për Krishtin të mirëkuptohej nga myslimanët dhe të mos gjendet asnjë gjurmë kundërshtimi në shtypin e kohës, pse vallë Naimi e bëri këtë gjë. Vetëkuptohet, që Naimi e nderoi Krishtin sepse ndërgjegja e tij ekumenike nuk njihte dallime dhe sidomos përjashtime. 

Së fundi dua të shtoj që Naim Frashëri në librat e tij ka dhe fragmente të tjera të përkthyera nga Bibla e Shenjtë. Në shumë fjalë të urta apo edhe parabola të Naimit, ka përkthime biblike. Kështu thënia e Naimit "Të mirëtë thonë: shumëzohuni" është një fragment nga libri i "Gjenezës" nga Testamenti i Vjetër. Kurse një parabolë, që përshkruan gruan fisnike dhe punëtore si model të harmonisë familjare është një fragment i përkthyer nga Naim Frashëri nga libri biblik"Fjalët e urta", që i përket Testamentit të Vjetër.

----------


## erzeni

*STUDIMI* 

_"Naimi është aktual për tejpamjen e tij në politikë. Nëntëdhjetë vjet më parë ai u dëftente shqiptarëve Perendimin si shembëll qytetërimi, sepse vetëm nga ajo anë dhe jo nga Lindja, vjen drita"_ 

*Naim Frashëri: e ardhmja e Shqipërisë tek Perëndimi* 

Nga Namik Resuli*

Më 1937, kur u kremtua njëzetepesë vjetori i pamvarësisë s'onë, shumë nesh e pandehnin se, të paktën nga pikëpamja kombëtare, roli i mesazhit të poezisë së Naimit kishte marrë fund: Shqipëria ishte krijuar si komb dhe ishte imponuar si shtet në gjirin e shteteve tjera të Ballkanit. Mirëpo vjetët që ndoqën e rrëzuan këtë bindjen tonë dhe ngjarjet që u rrukullisën gjatë atyre vjetëve e prunë Naimin ndër ne ashtu si u paraqit në skenën e historisë s'onë këtu e nëntëdhjetë vjetë më parë. Sot Naimi ësht i tërë "aktual" ndër ne, jo vetëm si poet, por edhe si apostull kombëtarsije dhe lirije. Këtë ngjarje të mrekullueshme, këtë përjetësim dhe përtërim në kohët, Naimi ja detyron pushtetit të mendjes së tij dhe lartësisë së ndjenjave që e shoqëruan atë mëndje. Ai ësht aktual sot si apostull, si lajmëtar i dashurisë botërore, si predikues i "mirësisë": ja një fjalë e krijuar prej vetë Naimit, në të cilën në një sintezë flakëruese përmbyllen shumë kuptime, si ai i dashurisë, i urtësisë së shpirtit, i mëshirës në kuptimin më humanistik të fjalës. Fjala "mirësi" i ka mbushur vargjet e Naimit që nga i pari dhe gjer tek i fundi. Me këtë fjalë ai iu drejtua bashkëatdhetarëve të tij që të mos hiqnin dorë nga egërsia e zakoneve të tyre, që t'i ruheshin sidomos gjakut. Esht aktualitet për tejpamjen e tij në politikë. Nëntëdhjetë vjet më parë Naimi u dëftente Shqiptarëve Perëndimin si shëmbëll qytetërimi, pse si pas mendimit tij vetëm nga ajo anë, dhe jo nga Lindja, vjen drita. Të gjithë e mbajmë mend një vjershën e tij të mallëngjyer: "Për se? / Pse s'vjen o dit' e mirë / Pse vallë nuk vjen?/ Gjer kur në errësirë?/ Mos Zoti të pëlqen?/ As hidhe gardhë / Dhe shpejto pakë,/ O dit' e bardhë,/ Dhe jakë, jakë,/ Se të pres / Nuku vdes./ Jak'o dit'e uruar,/ Që lint nga perëndon,/ At'an' e ka ndrituar,/ E ne pse na haron?/ Dritëz' e jetës,/ Edhe e motit / Dh'e së vërtetës,/ Dhe gaz'i Zotit / Ndritona / E xgjona". Si duket, edhe nëntëdhjetë vjet më parë ishte një gardh që e ndante Shqipërinë nga Perëndimi. Eshtë aktual si poet. Personalitet i pajisur me një spiritualitet dhe religjiozitet të jashtëzakonshëm, sado që u nis nga poetët mistojë persjanë, ndaj të cilëve e prinin natyra e tij e butë dhe besimi bektashjan, asgjëmangut, krijoi të gjithë një botë filozofike dhe fetare, në të cilën koncepti i gjithësisë dhe ai i Perëndisë mundin të këmbehen në poezi të kulluar, duke i siguruar autorit të tyre një vend krejt të posaçëm në leteratyrën europjane. 

*Poezia universale e Naimit*

Prandaj kritika e re e ka përqëndruar të gjithë vrejtjen e saj në këtë pjesë të poezisë së Naimit, e cila poezi bëhet me të vërtetë "universale", pse lënda që ajo përvesh fluturon sipër kufijve të ndjenjave personale dhe ëngjëron në një përqafim të zjarrtë të gjithë universin. 
Poezi kozmike, pra, e jo vetëm mistike, e djegur dhe e përvëluar prej asaj flake krijuese, që ësht dashuri dhe mirësi. 
Që t'i gjejmë një tjetër rival Naimit në dashurinë për të gjitha krijesat e gjithësisë duhet të ngjitemi prapa në shekujt dhe të arrijmë gjer te Shën Françesku i Asizit; sadoqë poeti i ynë s'e ka shokun në leteratyrën europjane për zhanrin e notave të tija. Veçse, qëllimi i ligjëratës s'ime nuk ësht të zgjatem mbi këtë pikë, po të rrah një nga çështjet më të parrahura dhe më të neglizhuara të botës naimjane: Mendimet e tij fetare. Mbi këtë çështje, mjerisht, nuk kemi pasur gjër më sot studime të thella e të posaçme, pse fytyra e poetit i ka bërë gjithnjë hije fytyrës së fetarit. Madje mund të themi se kjo fytyra e dytë as nuk ësht kundruar fare prej studjozave. M'u duk e arësyeshme, prandaj, ta cek këtë problemë kaq të interesançëm në këtë mbledhjen t'onë amerikane, pse vështirë do të më jepet një rast tjetër që të jenë të gjithë së bashku të pranishëm përfaqësuesit kompetenta të dy feve: të krishterë (katolikë dhe ortodoksë) e myslimanë) (sunitë dhe bektashinjë). Naimi mendimet e tija fetare na i ka lënë në dy libra:"Mësime", botuar më 1894 dhe "Fletore e Bektashinjet", që doli më 1896. Me "Fletoren e Bektashinjet", brënda 14 faqesh në prozë, Naimi kërkon t'u mblatojë bashkëfetarëve të tij një farë doktrine të shkurtër të Bektashizmit. Besimi esoterik e i rezervuar i kësaj doktrine njihet prej të diturve vetëm në mënyrë të përgjithëshme dhe të përcipët. "Të gjitha janë te njeriu, edhe Zot'i i vërtet vetë / Se kur desh të dil në shesht bëri njerinë me fytyrët të tija / Bektashitë besojnë se njeriu nukë vdes, por vetëm ndërrohet' e ndryshohet edh'është gjithënjë ndaj Perëndisë, se tek i biri pshihet'i ati". Nuk po hyjmë këtu në çështje diskutimi filozofik mbi esencën e Bektashizmit, pse ajo nuk hyn në qëllimet e kumtesës s'onë. Do të bëjmë, përkundër një pyetje që ka të bëjë me filologjinë e librit: Cilin Bektashizëm na mbleton "Fletorja" e Naimit? Bektashizmin tradicjonal ashtu si u trajtua në Shqipëri, apo një Bektashizëm të reformuar? Cilat qenë burimet mbi të cilat u bazua? Ja një temë shumë tërheqëse, që meriton të rrihet gjatë e gjerë, pse ndër dijetarë te Perëndimit nuk di të jetë marrë kush me të, prandaj vetëm ndonjë kompetent shqiptar, që gjenedt këtu, mund të na bëjë dritë. Në qoftë se me të vërtet Naimi veproi si reformator duke përpiluar "Fletoren e Bektashinjet", duhet nënvizuar ky fakt e duhen vazhduar kërkimet për një njohje më të thellë dhe më të plotë të veprimtarisë së tij edhe në këtë lëm. 

*Botkuptimi i Naimit për Perëndinë*

Po ne besojmë se për veprimtarinë fetare të Naimit shumë më i interesançëm ësht libri tjetër, dua të them "Mësime", një broshur nja 50- faqesh, i tërë në prozë dhe i ndarë në katër kapituj: 1) Zot'i math e i vërtetë, 2) Ligj' e përjetëshme e Shqiptarëvet, 4) Thelb'i i Kuranit. "Mësime" ësht një nga ato libra që e lënë me gojë hapur lexuesin e soçëm. Leximi i tij ka qenë për ne me të vërtet një revelacjon. Në kapitullin e parë shpjegimi tradicional i qënësisë së Zotit ësht përzier me njohuritë se zbulimet shkencore të Perëndimit, gjë që s'ka të ngjarë në librat fetarë të Lindjes. Ja ca copa nxierë nga botimi i Tiranës bërë më 1942, fq.29: "Mësoni diturit' e gjithësisë, ahere do të kupëtoni fuqin'e mirësin' e Zotit". "Pa shihni gjithësinë pa an'e pa funt dhe ligjën e saj të përjetëshëm'e pa të metë". "Yjtë pa të nisur'e pa të sosurë vinë rreth në hapësirët të pa anë duke nxituar me vrap të math". "Kurrë nuk dolën nga udha, q'u shënoj Zoti. Për të mos përpjekur njëri me tjetërinë e për me mos mbeturë mb'udhë u vuri fuqinë heqëse dhe fuqinë dëbonjëse!". "Yjtë mesës u derdhin në dritë yjvet rrotullonjës q'u vinë rreth atyre, edhe pasuesëvet, që kanë rrotullonjësitë!". "Zoti është Mbret'i gjithëssië, drit e gjithësisë! Për vetë esencën e Zotit dhe për raportin Zot-njeri, Naimi shkruan, f.31: "Lavdatë pastë Perëndija, që kreu gjithësinë dhe gjithësia është vetë! "Pa kur desh Zot'i vërtetë me të math të tij të dilte faqeza në shesh, ahere kreu njerinë jetë në fytyrët të tija! f.32: "Gjithë ç'është fytyr' e Zotit, gjithë ç'dëgjon është zër'i Perëndisë". "Zoti me të matht të tij është një det pa anë dhe ne jemi valët e ". Edhe këtu shohim, pra, një njësim, një pështjellim të esencës së Perëndisë me natyrën, a si e quan ai, me gjithësinë. Nga ky parim si pasojë mund të rriedhin dy përfundime: e para, hyjëzimi i njeriut në sa pjesë e gjithësisë, që pështjellohet me Perëndinë; e dyta, mohimi i një bote tjetër trashendentale, pikërisht si në parimet bektashiane që pamë më lartë dhe jo si pas parimeve myslimane. Po në "Mësime" panteizmi naimian gadi pëshpëritet, duam të themi se nuk ësht nënvizuar aqë fort si në pjesët tjera të veprave të tij, dhe ja lë vëndin fytyrës së Zotit tradicional të tri feve monoteiste. Për t'u shënuar edhe një pikë tjetër me shumë rëndësi: pozita e njeriut ndaj Perëndisë, njeriu për Naimin nuk ësht më rob i Zotit, po njeri i lirë të gjykojë dhe të zgjedhë. E qit kryet këtu arbitri i lirë i fesë së krishterë dhe kështu kundërshtimi me doktrinën myslimane bëhet edhe më i rëndë dhe më i pakapërxyeshëm. Fatalizmi kuranik çduket prej besimit të tij. Në kapitullin e dytë, "Urtësija", përsëriten shkurtimisht të njëjtat koncepte të kapitullit të parë. Shumë më i interesançëm për kuptimin e qëllimeve fetare të Naimit na paraqitet kapitulli i katërt "Thelb'i Kuranit". Ky titull, si pas mendimit t'onë, mund edhe ta gabojë në fillim lexuesin, pse kush e lexon me vëmendje vren se Poeti largohet shumë nga ortodoksija kuranike. Ky largim i detyrohet sidomos disa shprehjeve të Naimit përsa i përket fesë së krishterë. Influksi i krishter, që vihet re në të gjitha veprat e tija, këtu zë një vënd themelor. Tek "Mësime" gjejmë frazë të tëra të marra nga Ungjilli; kështu në faqe 33 këndojmë: "Në ke dy këmisha, njërënë epja atij, që s'ka, në të rënçinë më një faqe, këthe dhe tjatrënë, duaj miknë, duaj dhe armiknë, atë që s'do të ta bënjë tjatri ty, mos bëj dhe ti ati, çdo njeriu i bëj atë që do të ta bënjë edhe ajy ty". Në fq.37 disa nga parimet ungjillore:"Mos vith, mos rrëmbe, tek s'ke vënë mos mer, mos ha gjën'e botësë, duaj mëmën e atënë, duaj motrën'e vëllanë, duaj ata që ke pranë dhe gjithë njerzinë, kapërxe zemrimnë, fali fajnë fajtorit, bëji mirë njerëzisë, mos u bëj i pa-besë, mba fjalënë q'ep, kujto Perëndin'e duaj varfërinë, mos gënje dhe mos përqesh e mos hiq njerëzinë, mos mpsho, mos shaj, mos rrih, mos qërto, mos përto, po puno, mos u zih, mos u ndaj nga e drejta dhe e vërteta, mos u mburr, mos u lëvdo…" Në faqe 45: "Po të Mirëtë thanë: Martohi e shumëzohi". 
Dhe akoma në fq. 69 shkruan: "Zoti i math i fali Krishtit të birt të Marisë urtësin'e fjalën'e bukurë që në foshnjëri, i dha ungjillë e dritënë. "Krishti u tha shërbëtorëvet të ti: Kush vjen me mua n'udhët të Zotit? Ata ju përgjeqnë: neve vimë. Pa thanë: Zot'i vërtetë! Besuamë ç'szbriti teje dhe i ramë pas të dërguarit tëntë, shkrua-na me dëshmitarëtë. "Krishti është shpirt' i Perëndisë… F.77:"Pa i dërgoj ëngjëllinë Marisë, dh'e nderoj atë dhe Krishtin'e shërbëtorët'e tija…" Në "Lulet'e Verësë" Naimi i kushton një vjershë të tërë Krishtit me titullin "Përpara Krishtitë"; edhe këtu Poeti e quan "Djalëth njeriu i Perëndisë", dhe, në kundërshtim me sa kishte pohuar në f.69 të "Mësimeve", e pranon dëshminë ungjillore të vdekjes së Krishtit, që u kryqëzua për shpëtimin e njerëzisë e fytyrës së Krishtit

*Aktualiteti i Naimit*

Po marrim lejen, prandaj t'ja u lexojmë të tërë, pse e djmë që ësht e vështirë për shumë të shtjenë në dorë një kopje të "Lulevet të verës".

 "Djalëth njeriu i Perëndisë,/ 
Fytyra jote mua më tregon /
 Ah, të këqiat e njerëzisë,/
 Që ka punuar edhe po punon".

 Tash vjen vetvetiu pyetja: cilat qenë qëllimet që e shtytnë Naimin të shkruajë një vepër të tillë? 
A mos i shkroi "Mësimet" për të zbutur përçarjen në mes të Myslimanëve dhe të Krishterëve? 
Apo pati ndër mend të krijojë një fe, një besim, të ri postafat për shqiptarët e përçarë? 
Një përgjegje e prerë ësht e vështirë të jepet sot, pse siç thashë më parë, hetime e studime nuk janë bërë gjër më sot mbi kënd të fshehtë të botës fetare të Naimit. 
Kemi tekstet, vërtet. 
Kur lexuesi lexon sidomos kapitullin e parë të veprës e ka të qartë përshtypjen se Naimi ka pasur me të vërtet ndër mend t'u jepte Shqiptarve një fe të përbashkët, një besë kombëtare, duke marrë pjesë nga feja e krishtere e duke i lidhur këto në një teizëm, pikërisht ashtu si ja sugjeronte Bektashizma. 
Në f.53-54 shkruan Naimi: "Një komp ka një gjuhë, gjithë sa flasnë një gjuhë janë djemt' e një Mëmëdheu, edhe të gjithë bijt e një mëme dh'e e një ati, kanë dhe një gjak, një vetij'e e një vetëdijë, një fytyr' afëro e një mënyrë. "Ashtu kanë në të vërtet edhe një besë gjithë djemt'e një Mëmëdheu, se besojnë gjithë Zotn'e math e të vërtet, q'është Zot i jetëve dhe i gjithësisë pa anë, besojnë të Mirëtë, dhe mirësinë për të mirë, e ligësinë për të ligë, pr'andaj kanë të tërë bes'e një fe". 
Mund të mendohet se kapitulli i tretë, Ligj'e përjetëshm'e Shqiptarëvet i asgjëson këto supozimet tona, po në realitet nuk ësht ashtu. 
Ky kapitull nuk ka ndonjë përmbajtje doktrinale; aty Naimi u këshillon Shqiptarëve tolerancën më të madhe nga çdo pikëpamje. 
Po edhe në qoftë se puna nuk qëndron pikërisht kështu, një gjë mbetet e sigurt: se Naimi me atë tejpamjen e tij profetike hodhi hapat e para të vëllazërimit, të bashkimit të feve. Na duket, prandaj, se, tamam sot që flitet nga të katër anët për "ekumenizëm", Naimi edhe në këtë pikë ësht më se aktual.



*Kush ishte Profesor Namik Resuli*

Namik Resuli u lind në vitin 1911 në qytetin e Lushnjes prej nga është dhe origjina e familjes së tij nga më të njohurat në të gjithë Myzeqenë. Në fillimin e viteve '30-të Namiku u diplomua në Universitetin e Firences në në degën e Gjuhë-Letërsi Italiane. Pas diplomimit ai u kthe në Shqipëri dhe punoi për shumë kohë si mësues i Letërsisë në disa nga gjimnazet e vëndit. Në vitin 1939 ai botoi pranë Shtëpisë Botuese "Gurakuqi" poemën e famëshme "Milosao" të De Radës të cilën e përshtati nga arbërishtja në gjuhën letrare shqipe. Ai botim pati një jehonë të madhe në atë kohë dhe u cilësua si një nga veprat më të arrira që ishin botuar për De Radën. Gjatë viteve të pushtimit fashist, Namik Resuli punoi pranë Institutit të Studimeve Shqiptare bashkë me Ernest Koliqin, Padër Zef Valentinin, Aleksandër Xhuvanin, Hasan Dostin, Padër Anton Harapin etj. Pak kohë para mbarimit të Luftës, Namik Resuli u largua nga Shqipëria dhe u vendos në qytetin e Torinos pranë familjes së bashkëshortes së tij italiane. Që nga ajo periudhë e deri saq doli në pension në vitin 1971, Namiku punoi si Shef i Katedrës së Gjuhës Shqipe pranë Institutit të Studimeve Orientale të Napolit. Gjatë asaj kohe ai u muar me studime mbi historinë e letërsisë shqipe dhe albanologji duke ribotuar veprën e Buzukut. Në vitin 1979 gjatë një takimi me shkrimtarët dhe artistët, Enver Hoxha e sulmoi ashpër Prof. Resulin duke e quajtur një bej aristokrat, për arsye se ai kishte bërë një studim për Faik Konicën. Prof. Namik Resuli vdiq në qytetin e Torinos në fillimin e viteve '80-të. Studimi i botuar më poshtë për Naim Frashërin, është shkruar nga ai në vitin 1968 dhe është mbajtur në një sesion shkencor që organizoi Shoqëria "Vatra" në vitin 1969 në Detroit.


(Përgatiti D. Kaloçi)
Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## Albo

*NAIM FRASHERI, apostulli i shqiptarizmes * 

Naim Frasheri eshte poeti me i madh i Rilindjes Kombetare shqiptare, atdhetar mendimtar dhe veprimtar i shquar i arsimit dhe kultures shqiptare. Me veprimtarine e dendur letrare dhe me punen, si nje nga udheheqesit kryesore te levizjes per clirim kombetar, ai me te drejte eshte cilesuar "frymezues i te gjithe Rilindjes", dhe si "apostull i shqiptarizmes". 

Naim Frasheri lindi me 25 maj te vitit 1846 ne Frasher te Permetit ku kreu shkollen fillore dhe nisi te mesonte persishten prane teqese bektashiane. Me 1865 familja e tij u shperngul ne Janine ku, se bashku me vellane e tij Samiun, mbaroi gjimnazin grek "Zosimea". Aty ai pati mundesine te njihej me letersine klasike greke dhe romake dhe me historine moderne te Evropes. Mbi kete baze, Naimi percaktoi dhe themelet e botekuptimit te tij. Ne vitin 1870 u kthye ne Shqiperi dhe nen ndikimin e bejtexhinjve u dha pas vjersherimit persisht, duke botuar me vone edhe nje permbledhje lirikash "Tejhyjylat" (Enderrimet, 1885). 

Nen ndikimin e ngjarjeve historike, sidomos te Lidhjes Shqiptare te Prizrenit, njeri nga udheheqesit e se ciles ishte Abdyli, vellai i tij i madh, Naimi braktisi vjersherimin persisht dhe iu kushtua letersise shqipe. Virtytet, zakonet dhe menyra e jeteses se popullit te tij, gjuha, qene nje shkolle e vertete per te dhe do t'i jepnin vepres se tij nje karakter te theksuar kombetar dhe popullor. 

Mergimi i gjate, bashke me mallin per Shqiperine, i dhane rruge dhe punes se tij ne dobi te ceshtjes kombetare dhe veprimtarise se tij poetike. Poema e tij e pare e re ishte "Shqiperia" ku Naimi shpalli krenarine per te kaluaren e shqiptareve, gjendjen e mjeruar ne te cilen ndodhej vendi i tij si dhe deshiren per ta pare ate te lire. Ne Stamboll Naim Frasheri ka qene nder botuesit kryesore te revistave "Drita" e "Dituria", ku u botuan shume vjersha te tij, proza e vargje per shkollat e para shqipe. Ai i kushtoi vemendje dhe perpjekje te vazhdueshme, orientimit ideologjik dhe politik te intelektualeve shqiptare, organizimit te levizjes kulturore patriotike te mergimit shqiptar ne Turqi. Naimi ka qene anetar i Komisionit te Botimeve prane Ministrise se Arsimit ne Stamboll dhe me pas kryetar i saj. 

Ne vitin 1886 Naimi botoi poemen e tij te famshme "Bageti e bujqesi", "Deshira e vertete e shqiptareve", nje poeme ne greqisht, kater libra per shkollat; "Vjersha per mesonjtoret e para", "E kendimit te cunavet kendonjetoreja" (ne dy vellime, me poezi, lexime te ndryshme). Me 1890 doli permbledhja e lirikave "Lulet e veres", "Mesimet", proza poetike "Fjala fluturake", vjersha dhe se fundi me 1898 poema e madhe epike "Historia e Skenderbeut". Per kohen dhe shendetin e Naimit kjo ishte nje pune teper e madhe dhe shume e mundimshme, te cilen mund ta kryente vetem nje njeri me vullnet te pathyeshem. 

Poeti i madh Naim Frasheri luajti, perkrah Samiut e pas Kristoforidhit, nje rol themelor per shqipen e re letrare, te cilen e shkroi me nje pasuri te vecante fjalori e sidomos frazeologjike, duke u mbeshtetur kryesisht ne gjuhen e popullit. Te shumte qene shqiptaret qe banonin ose shkonin ne Stamboll dhe qe e kishin per gezim te njiheshin e te takoheshin me te. Njeri prej vizitoreve e shprehu keshtu mendimin e te gjitheve: "I varfer vinja tek Naim beu, i pasur shkonja; i uret vinja, i nginjet shkonja; pa shprese vinja, kur shkonja ndjenja vetehene te gjalle dhe me shpirt." 

Ndersa Sevasti Qiriazi e ka pershkruar Naimin, "me shtat te mesem dhe te imet, por me nje fytyre te qete dhe me ndjenja te larta, te cilat vetem nje vjershetor i lindur mund t'i kete. Pamja e tij ishte ajo e nje intelektuali te cuditshem, ai ishte magnet dashurie..." Naim Frasheri, ka qene preokupim i perhershem i nje numri te madh studiuesish, te cilet kane prekur ceshtje te larmishme qe kane te bejne me jeten, vepren dhe shembelltyren e tij ne pergjithesi. Si i tille, Naim Frasheri sot eshte nje simbol i vecante kombetar, qe vazhdon te jetoje ne kujtesen e shqiptareve kudo qe jane, ne vetedijen e shume breznive te lexuesve, studiuesve, kritikeve, jeteshkruesve, historianeve, esteteve etj. 

Edhe nje qind e gjashte vjet pas vdekjes se tij, ai jeton shpirterisht, ashtu sic thoshte edhe vete: "Kur me shihni se jam tretur, mos pandehni se kam vdekur". 

Studimet e deritanishme qe jane bere per jeten dhe vepren e tij deshmojne qarte se eshte krijuar nje tradite e lakmueshme, aq me teper kur merret parasysh fakti se krahas shume emrave te studiuesve shqiptare sic jane: Mali Kokojka, Jup Kastrati, Dhimiter Shuteriqi, Alfred Uci, Qemal Haxhihasani, Shaban Demiraj, Rexhep Qosja, Ali Aliu, Nasho Jorgaqi, Sabri Hamiti, Ibrahim Rugova, Sali Bashota etj., ka dhe mjaft emra te studiuesve te huaj, sic jane: Norbert Jokli, Nexhip Alpan, Agnia Desnickaja, Robert Elsie etj. 

Disa aspekte qe lidhen me vepren e Naim Frasherit, sic jane krijimtaria poetike e tij, veprimtaria pedagogjike, botekuptimi panteist, filozofik, fetar, kombetar, ndihmesa ne fushen e gjuhes, ne fushen e perkthimit, lidhjet nderkulturore, permasat humaniste, iluministe, ndikimi i krijimtarise gojore etj., jane vetem disa shtylla kyc, te cilat vazhdimisht sillen nga studiues te ndryshem. 

Dhe sado qe rreth tij jane shkruar dhjetera e qindra studime, perseri figura e tij nuk eshte permbushur teresisht. Ndaj dhe kjo figure e kultures shqiptare gjithnje e me teper behet gjithekohore dhe gjithejetesore. 

ATSH

----------


## BARAT

*Naimi: poet shqiptar a poet pers?!*

Bashkëbisedim me z. Riza Karami, drejtor i fondacionit kulturor "Saadi Shirazi" në Tiranë

M. S.: Ç‘përfaqëson Naim Frashëri në kulturën perse?
- Naimi Frashëri është një personalitet që u përket të dy kulturave, shqiptare dhe perse. Nuk i përket vetëm Shqipërisë. Naimi ka shkruar në persisht dhe në shqip. Vepra e tij "Tehajjylat" ("Ëndërrimet") është nga më të hershmet dhe është shkruar persisht. Në shqip ajo është përkthyer para tri dekadash. Naimi shërben si urë lidhëse mes kulturës shqiptare dhe asaj perse-iraniane. Ne në Iran kemi një nderim të veçantë kur përmendet emri i Naimit. Vetë profili i tij mistik dhe letrar ka bërë që ta meritojë këtë nderim. Një studiues i këtushëm, kur ishte para në 1999 në Iran, pati njoftuar se në skedarin e Bibliotekës së Teheranit kishte vetëm tri fjalë-çelësa, me të cilat mund të bëheshin kërkime për kulturën shqiptare, dy prej të cilave ishin: Shqipëria (Albania) dhe Naim Frashëri. Kur erdha në krye të fondacionit kulturor "Saadi Shirazi" dhe mu bë i ditur ky fakt, mendova se kultura shqiptare ishte shumë pak e pranishme në vendin tim. Prandaj, fondacioni i ka kushtuar një vëmendje të veçantë Naimit, duke bërë të njohura të gjitha veprat e tij në mjediset shkencore iraniane, duke dërguar botimet shqip dhe në gjuhë të tjera, në të gjitha institutet kërkimore, studimore dhe akademike, me qëllim që ato ta kenë Naimin si një pikë reference për Shqipërinë. Tani jo vetëm veprat e Naimit, por dhe të shumë autorëve të tjerë shqiptarë, mund ë gjenden lirisht, jo vetëm në Bibliotekën Kombëtare të Iranit, por edhe në bibliotekat shtetërore-universitare dhe në arkiva.

M. S.: Shumë dekada më parë orientalisti Hafiz Ali Korça ka njoftuar publikun se Naim Frashëri është autor edhe i një vepre tjetër në persisht, i poemës me titull "Vajtimet e Imam Hysejnit". Ç‘dihet më shumë mbi një vepër tjetër të Naimit tani, pasi kanë kaluar kaq kohë? Sa gjasa ka të zbulohet kjo poemë?


- Kur e kam dëgjuar për herë të parë këtë lajm jam gëzuar shumë. Në Iran nuk njihej më parë ky fakt. Menjëherë jam vënë në lëvizje. Kam kontaktuar miq të mi në Stamboll e gjetkë dhe është zgjeruar numri i kërkuesve që duan ta gjejnë këtë vepër. Hafiz Ali Korça ishte një orientalist serioz dhe nuk mund ta ketë shpikur këtë fakt. Përpjekjet e deritashme më kanë dhënë shenja pozitive shpresëdhënëse. Ne po bëjmë ç‘është e mundur që ta gjejmë këtë vepër. Kemi shkuar për kërkime edhe në Bibliotekën Kombëtare këtu dhe kam besim se do ta gjejmë këtë vepër të panjohur të Naimit në gjuhën perse.

M. S.: Naimi shkroi shqip poemën fetare "Qerbelaja", e karakterizuar nga studiuesit si letërsi martiro-logjike. Ndërkohë, "Vajtimet e Imam Hysejnit" është shkruar në persisht. Duke u nisur nga ngjashmëria tematike që paralajmëron titulli dhe nga të dhëna të tjera që mund të keni ju, mendoni se bëhet fjalë për dy vepra të ndryshme, apo për një variant persisht të së njëjtës vepër?


- Të dyja veprat duket se trajtojnë të njëjtën temë. "Qerbelaja" ka lidhje përmbajtjesore me poemën tjetër, "Vajtimet e Imam Hysejnit". Por në poemën e shkruar shqip subjekti është më i gjerë, sepse nuk janë vetëm vajtimet e Imam Hysejnit, është gjithë historia e fillimeve të islamizmit. Ndoshta poema e shkruar persisht mund të jetë vetëm një pjesë e "Qerbelasë". Në këtë të fundit, Naimi shkroi për një ngjarje fetare, por njëherësh edhe për zgjimin kombëtar të shqiptarëve. Mendoj se duhet të jenë të afërta jo vetëm në subjekt.

M. S.: A studiohet prodhimtaria letrare e Naimit në historinë e letërsisë perse? Nëse studiohet, cila është konsiderata e studiuesve për të? Studiohet si një poet pers apo si një shkrimtar i huaj që ka shkruar persisht?


- Për herë të parë jam njohur me rezultatet e disa studimeve të historiografisë letrare iraniane rreth Naim Frashërit, rreth një dekadë më parë dhe në atë kohë unë nuk e dija se ç‘ishte Shqipëria. Naimi studiohet në tekstet e historisë së letërsisë iraniane. Në një prej këtyre teksteve, autorët kanë shprehur një konsideratë të lartë për cilësitë e larta që bart poezia e Naim Frashërit në persisht. Sipas autorëve të këtij teksti, personaliteti i Naimit mund të spikatet përmes dy cilësish. Njëra prej tyre lidhet me besimin e tij. Studiuesit persë e konsiderojnë Naimin "poet bektashi", duke i atribuuar të gjitha ato vlera që bart kjo degë shumë e përparuar në islam. Saktësisht, në historinë e letërsisë perse është thënë: "Naim Frashëri është poet bektashian mysliman me origjinë shqiptare. Duke marrë shkas nga beteja e Qerbelasë, ai ka shkruar një poemë, me anë të së cilës ka ngritur ndjenjat kombëtare të popullit të tij për të luftuar kundër pushtuesve të huaj". Veçoria e dytë ka lidhje me natyrën përmbajtjesore të poezisë dhe me teknikën e të shkruarit të poezisë së tij. Studiuesit iranianë e radhisin Naimin ndërmjet atij grupi poetësh mistikë, që janë ndikuar nga "masnavitë" poetike dhe mistike të Rumiut. Naimi dhe Rumiu ngjajnë shumë. Poezia "Nej" e Rumiut dhe poezia "Fyelli" e Naimit kanë të njëjtën përmbajtje, të njëjtin kod poetik, por kanë edhe ngjyresat e vendlindjes së secilit prej tyre. Në lidhje me Naimin, studiuesi iranian, Golshani, një prej më të shquarve të kohës së sotme, thotë se "Tehajjulat" e Naim Frashërit nga njëra anë, tregojnë mënyrën e jetesës së shqiptarëve dhe nga ana tjetër, dëshmojnë për praninë e kulturës evropiane. Pikërisht kjo, ndërthurja e frymës së mistikës së "masnavive" të Rumiut me kulturën evropiane të vendlindjes së Naimit, i bën poezitë e tij të jenë moderne. Vitin e kaluar ne botuam shqip e persisht "Ëndërrimet", në përkthimin e V. Buharasë. Botimin e dërguam në institucione kulturore-letrare në Teheran. Atje kanë pëlqyer shumë finesën dhe elegancën e të shkruarit te Naimi në të dyja gjuhët. Në Teheran, Naimin e mirëpresin me interes, sepse poezia e tij ka vlera të larta mistike. Studiuesit kanë vlerësuar lart edhe disa nga poezitë e tij shkruar persisht me motive kombëtare shqiptare, si "Atdheu", "Nëna". Këto janë vlerësuar shumë nga kritika shkencore.

M. S.: Ç‘interesa paraqesin përgjithësisht kulturat lindore për veprat e Naimit dhe ç‘mund të kumtoni nga përvoja juaj për këtë?


- Gjatë kohës që isha për herë të fundit në Iran kemi pasur një takim kolegësh për shkëmbim idesh dhe atje u shpreh interes i posaçëm për veprën "Qerbelaja" të Naimit. Unë premtova se kur të kthehesha në Shqipëri do t‘ua dërgoja të gjitha veprat e këtij poeti të fuqishëm të traditës shqiptare, jo vetëm ato që ka botuar fondacioni, por dhe vepra të tjera, krahas me "Tehajjulat", edhe "Lulet e verës" dhe "Qerbelaja". Interesi është i gjerë. Sa herë që vërehet se një kulturë ka ndikuar në një mënyrë apo një tjetër te tradita e tjetrit, interesi është i vetvetishëm. Kjo nis me marrjen e informacionit. Njohja e ndikimeve tregon përparimin e kulturës së tyre. Në kulturën tonë, në kulturën iraniane, Naimi ka një vend të preferuar, sepse ai ka lënë vepra të shkruara në gjuhën persisht dhe kjo ka ndodhur edhe në gjuhë të tjera. Ne e kemi shprehur këtë vlerësim edhe përmes nismave të tilla, si emetimi i një pulle të posaçme postare që përmban portretin e Naimit, pullë që është vënë në qarkullim, bashkë me një zarf filatelik për koleksionistët, në mos gabohem, në vitin 1997.

M. S.: Diçka më shumë për këtë ngjarje?


- Kjo është një pullë e propozuar nga shërbimi postar shtetëror iranian duke iu referuar në tërësi vlerave të veprave të Naimit, që kanë qenë dhe janë të shumta. Nderimi me një emision postar është i rëndësishëm, sepse figura e Naimit jo vetëm popullarizohet, duke qenë në duar të qindra mijë vetave, por edhe shënjohet në histori, si ndërthurje e orientales me evropianen, që ka Naimi si figurë. Kur ka poetë të tillë që kanë adhurim në disa kultura, duke i nderuar përfitojnë të gjithë. Këtë vit, për shembull, UNESCO e ka shpallur si Vitin Ndërkombëtar të Rumiut, sepse është 800-vjetori i lindjes së tij. Por ky nderim u shkon edhe të gjithë atyre që janë ndikuar ose janë të afërt me Rumiun, sikurse është dhe Naim Frashëri. Kjo është një nga arsyet që ne i kemi propozuar Postës Shqiptare të emetojë një pullë postare filatelike kushtuar 800-vjetorit të Rumiut.

M. S.: Ju vetë çfarë do të organizoni në nderim të këtij jubileu?


- Do të mbahet një simpozium shkencor ndërkombëtar me pjesëmarrje të studiuesve nga thuajse të gjitha vendet e rajonit, si Maqedonia, Greqia, Rumania etj. Si titull mund të ketë temën "Rumiu në Ballkan". Gjithashtu, do të hapet një ekspozitë bukinistike me të gjitha veprat e Rumiut, i cili është përkthyer në mbi 25 gjuhë të botës. Kemi filluar punën për përkthimin e rrëfenjave të Rumiut për fëmijë dhe ndoshta do të arrijmë të përkthejmë edhe një vëllim nga "Masnavitë" e famshme. Nuk e dimë si do të shkojë përpara puna për emetimin e pullës shqiptareâ€¦


M. S.: Disa tekste të Rumiut janë bërë tekste këngësh, duke përfshirë edhe të rock dhe top-starëve perëndimorë. Disa tekste të këngëve të njohura të Madonna-s, si "A Prayer" dhe të tjera, janë marrë nga "Ëord of Paradise" të Rumiut. Si e shpjegoni ju këtë?


- "Masnavitë" e Rumiut janë përkthyer në anglisht dhe janë botuar në SHBA në 1 milionë kopje. Ka qenë libri më i shitur në SHBA në vitin 2004. Kjo do të thotë se poezia e tij pëlqehet në të gjitha kulturat. Nuk është vetëm Madonna që ka marrë tekste për këngët e veta nga "masnavitë" e Rumiut. Aktorja e Hollivudit, Demi Moore, ka recituar poezi të tij. Ka pasur edhe nisma skenaristësh të shquar për të bërë jetën e tij objekt të filmave artistikë.



Naimi i (pa)njohur


1. Sipas Tahir Dizdarit, kuptimi i emrit të poetit kombëtar të shqiptarëve, Naim Frashëri, në gjuhën e burimit është: 1. "gjendje e lumtun, të jetuemit me gjithë të mirat"; 2. "nji pjesë e parajsës simbas konceptit mysliman". Dizdari e lidh emrin e Naimit edhe me rrënjën "nimet" dhe i jep kuptimin "mirësi" (e falun prej hyjit). Në të vërtetë, emri i plotë i poetit kombëtar të shqiptarëve, sikurse ai vetë nënshkruante si zyrtar i ish-Perandorisë Osmane dhe në disa vepra të shkruara në gjuhët orientale (osmanisht dhe persisht) është "Mehmet Naim" ose "Muhament Naim". Në shqip, ai ka nënshkruar Naim bej Frashëri ose vetëm me inicialet "N.F". Askush nuk ka shpjeguar deri më tani, duke përfshirë dy biografët e njohur të Naimit, Dh. S. Shuteriqin dhe R. Qosjen, pse në formën zyrtare Naimi nënshkruante me emrin paraprirës Mehmet apo Muhamet. Gjithsesi, kjo do të kërkonte një shpjegim, jo për kureshtje, por për të lehtësuar kërkimet në arkiva, sepse nëse do të përdoret edhe më tej vetëm forma që njohim ne, Naim bej Frashëri, dokumentet që i takojnë atij nuk do të gjenden kurrë të plota.


2. Naim Frashëri është i rrallë në historinë e letërsisë shqipe, jo për meritën e themelimit të bazave të shqipes letrare që kemi sot. Ai është i rrallë mbi të gjitha për shumëllojshmërinë e gjuhëve të përdorura si gjuhë krijimtarie. Shkroi shqip, osmanisht, persisht dhe greqisht. Ka të dhëna se mund të ketë shkruar edhe arabisht. F. Noli, një prej figurave më të shumanshme të letrave të botës shqiptare, solli në gjuhën amtare kryevepra botërore, që nga persishtja klasike deri tek anglishtja moderne, por si gjuhë krijimtarie ka përdorur vetëm shqipen dhe anglishten. Vitet e fundit, vepra e Naim Frashërit po studiohet jo vetëm nga shkenca vendëse, por edhe nga studiues të huaj. Ndërsa studiuesit shqiptarë kanë vënë në dukje ekzistencën e dy kodeve poetike te Naimi, të një kodi evropian dhe të një kodi tjetër klasik pers; ose që Naimi krijoi një romantizëm lindor me kult Perëndimin, të tjerë studiues, sidomos të huaj, çështjen e shtrojnë në një mënyrë më të mprehtë: a është Naim Frashëri një poet më modern në gjuhën shqipe apo në gjuhën perse. Për më tepër, zbulimi i paraleleve të forta jo vetëm midis kodeve poetike, por edhe në motive, në krahasimin e poezive të Naimit me ato të Rumiut (sidomos "Nej" dhe "Fyelli", po edhe "Fjalët e parajsës" - vëllimi me masnavi i Rumiut botuar në SHBA më 2004 mban pikërisht titullin "Ëords of Paradise"), e ka bërë këtë pyetje më të rëndësishme: poet shqiptar, poet pers, poet shqiptaro-pers, poet shqiptaro-perso-bektashian apo diçka tjetër.


3. Dorëshkrimet e Naim Frashërit, që do të shërbenin si pikënisje themelore për të sqaruar shumë çështje letrare dhe historike që janë trashëguar e kanë dalë kohët e fundit, janë të shpërndara sa andej-këndej dhe një pjesë nuk i ka prekur kush me dorë ende. Askush nuk e di, për shembull, ç‘përmbajnë disa qindra relacione të shkruara nga Naimi në detyrën e kryeinspektorit të botimeve në gjuhë të huaja (joosmanisht) gjatë viteve 1892-1896. Një pjesë e dorëshkrimeve të Naimit, sikurse shkruan Mithat Frashëri në kujtimet e tij, i humbën këtij të fundit pak kohë pas shpalljes së pavarësisë (ai përmend vërshimin e lumit të Semanit etj.). Përpunimi fillestar i fondit dokumentar të Naim Frashërit në arkivat shqiptarë (në atë masë që janë ruajtur) është bërë në vitin 1964. Edhe pse i varfër, ky fond ka dorëshkrime dhe shtypshkrime të rralla. Ky fond përbëhet vetëm nga dokumente që gjenden përjashtimisht në arkiva. Ai është ruajtur nën kujdesin e shoqërive kulturore-atdhetare shqiptare jashtë vendit, veçmas në Sofje dhe Bukuresht. Koleksioni i parë i dorëshkrimeve të Naimit i është dhuruar arkivave kombëtare në vitin 1949, pikërisht në vitin e themelimit të tyre, nga nipi i Samiut Emin Ereri dhe Nazifeja, e shoqja e dr. Ibrahim Temos. Gjurmimet e para për të mbledhur dorëshkrimet e Naimit dëshmohet të jenë bërë në vitet 1930, nga Mithat Frashëri. Në vitin 1933 Mithati i kërkonte Visar Dodonit nëse mund të gjente ndonjë letër origjinale të Naimit. Në fondin emëror të Naimit gjenden gjithsej pesë dosje me dokumente. Dorëshkrimi më i hershëm është i vitit 1892. Kurse më i vonshmi është i vitit 1898. Nga veprat e njohura të Naimit ruhen si njësi të plota: libri "Mësime", që u botua në Bukuresht më 1894; "Histori e Shqipërisë", tekst mësimor i botuar në Sofje më 1899 për nevoja shkollore; poema "Dëshirë e vërtetë e shqiptarëve", botuar shqip më 1903, nga shtypshkronja "Mbrothësia" në Sofje. Një pjesë e rëndësishme e fondit dokumentar origjinal të Naim Frashërit përbëhet nga letërkëmbimi. Veç personaliteteve për të cilët është folur, Naimi ka pasur letërkëmbim edhe me Thimi Markon (nuk duhet ngatërruar me Thimi Mitkon), Vangjel Tërpon dhe Halit Bërzeshtën, veçanërisht në kohën kur ky i fundit ishte në komitetin "Bashkim e përparim". Letërkëmbimi i Naimit është më i dendur në vitet 1892-1896, kur u emërua në detyrën e kryetarit të këshillit arsimor në Ministrinë e Arsimit të ish-perandorisë osmane. Është ruajtur një letër e tij për ministrin e Arsimit, me të cilën kërkohet hapja e një shkolle në Përmet. Naimi përmend në këtë letër një kërkesë të "Lluka Papa Avramit, qytetar nga Përmeti". Gjatë atyre katër vjetëve, ai ishte ushtrues detyre për funksionin e inspektorit për botimet joosmanisht në gjithë Perandorinë Osmane (greqisht, frëngjisht, armenisht, shqip, bullgarisht, rumanisht). Botoheshin disa qindra libra në vit (më shumë se 1000 gjatë katër vjetëve) dhe për secilin prej tyre, qoftë po të lejohej për botim, qoftë për t‘u penguar, duhej të shprehej me shkrim. Në fakt, asnjë prej këtyre relacioneve, që do të paraqitnin anën e panjohur të Naimit si studiues e vlerësues i letërsisë, nuk njihet deri më sot. Këto dokumente ruhen në arkivin e Ministrisë së Arsimit të Turqisë. Janë osmanisht, pjesa më e madhe të papërpunuara dhe për më tepër puna vështirësohet duke e ditur se ka pasur në administratën osmane dhjetëra Mehmet Naimë, kurse mbiemri në Turqinë osmane nuk njihej. Në një letër të asaj kohe, që mendohet t‘i jetë drejtuar Halit Bërzeshtës, Naimi shkruan: "Unë kam tre muaj i sëmurë, po tani kam zënë e (po e ) marr vetëhenë. Më shëroj Perëndija, i qofsha falë. Se nuk i kam mbaruar punëtë që u duhen shqipëtarëve". Jashtë fondit emëror të Naimit, të dhëna të rëndësishme dokumentare për veprimtarinë e tij gjenden në fondet e rilindësve të tjerë protagonistë të veprimit dhe mendimit kombëtar. Në letërkëmbimin ndërmjet Luigj Gurakuqit dhe Asdrenit, të Faik Konicës, Jani Vruhos dhe Kristo Luarasit, të Sotir Koleas dhe Sotir Pecit, studiuesit mund të gjejnë informata arkivore që vlejnë për të saktësuar data, ngjarje e qëndrime të poetit kombëtar. Pjesë e fondit të Naimit janë edhe shkrimet origjinale për Naimin. Krijimtari letrare kushtuar figurës së poetit kombëtar ruhet nga Spiro Dine, Koto Hoxhi, Jani Vruho (1899), Çajupi, Hamit Gjylbegu (1926), Lasgushi, Baba Ali Tomorri (1929), Rauf Leskoviqari (1936). Edhe At Gjergj Fishta, në një prej këngëve të "Lahutës â€¦", evokon "lavdinë e Frashërlliut". Në fondin e studimeve të hershme për Naimin, një pjesë ende e panjohur për publikun, veçohen: një "tesi di laura" e Musine Kokalarit mbrojtur në Itali, një cikël artikujsh përkujtimorë të shkruar në 100-vjetorin e lindjes së poetit nga Hafiz Ali Korça, Gjysh Ali Gjirokastra (Baba Ali Tomorri). Nga albanologët e huaj për Naimin ka shkruar që herët, veç Holger Pedresenit, edhe orientalisti gjerman, Karl Sus‘hein, i cili, në letrat dërguar dr. Temos në mesin e viteve 1930, i quante vëllezërit Frashëri "njerëz të mëdhenj e të famshëm". Pedersen, në letrat e tij, vlerëson se "patriotët që kanë krijuar letërsinë shqiptare janë nga më të mëdhenjtë mirëbërës të kombit shqiptar". Duke veçuar rolin e Naimit, ai shprehet se "kryeveprat e tij në prozë e në vargje u dhanë bashkatdhetarëve të tij, shijen e të lexuarit". Pas luftës, fondi i Naimit është shfrytëzuar kryesisht për nevoja të hartimit të teksteve mësimore dhe për studime monografike. Nga të parët që kanë shtegtuar nëpër këtë fond, janë Siri Shapllo e Drita Siliqi (1965). Dorëshkrime të Naimit ruhen edhe në Bibliotekën e Teheranit, në arkivat rumune e bullgare, në Gjermani e Greqi, në ngulimet shqiptare të Egjiptit dhe në bashkësinë arbëreshe të Italisë. Letërsia shqipe qe me fat që pati një degë të romantizmit perëndimor, të mbërthyer fort në kultin e "motit të madh", në kultin e së shkuarës; dhe një degë të romantizmit lindor, të frymëzuar prej magjisë së të ardhmes, të një Shqipërie tjetërsoj, ashtu si do të ishte. Romantizmi i Naimit, me mit Perëndimin dhe romantizmi i De Radës, me kultin e simpatisë për ekzotikën e Lindjes, krijuan një baraspeshë letrare në botën kulturore shqiptare. Në vjershërinë e Naimit janë shartuar ideshmëria e qytetërimeve perëndimore me kodet poetike të lashtësisë orientale, sidomos të periudhës klasike të letërsisë perse.




Nga Hesiodi te Kur‘an-i


- Ndikimet te Naimi -


Burimi tjetër, veç kërkimit të dorëshkrimeve të panjohura, është ai i ndriçimit të artit të Naimit është rileximi. Në këtë proces ka dalë në pah se një rilexim i mundshëm pasurues është ai që do të mbërrinte te pritësit e letërsisë përmes studimit të tipologjisë së figurës, të kodit poetik dhe të gjedhes krijuese të Naimit. Kjo bën të nevojshme krahasimin e brendshëm dhe të jashtëm, me traditën e vendit dhe me zhvillimet kryesore letrare me ndikim ndërkombëtar. Sepse kodet poetike, nga vetë burimi dhe funksioni i tyre, janë ndërkombëtare. Në një farë mënyre, shtrimi i çështjes së tipologjisë së figurës në veprën e Naimit është njëherësh edhe pranim i debatit për rolin e një teknike poetike ndërkombëtare për afirmimin e poetit kombëtar. Vetvetiu kjo e zhvendos poetin në një bashkësi tjetër nga ajo e studimeve tradicionale, prej shoqërive atdhetare shqiptare të Rilindjes midis një bote emrash të shquar që japin e marrin me të prej epokash dhe botësh krejt të ndryshme. Mjafton një renditje e disa prej atyre emrave që studiuesit i kanë prurë drejtpërdrejt për krahasim në tekstet e tyre për të kuptuar se në ç‘sistem të ri referimi hyn tashmë emri i Naimit, jo në lidhjen tradicionale "i ndikuar/ ndikues", por duke u nisur nga tipologjia e figurës dhe paralelet poetike: Hesiodi ("Punët dhe ditët"), Homeri ("Iliadhë e Omirit"), Virgjili ("Bukoliket e gjeorgjiket"), Rusoi ("Kontrata sociale"), Rumiu ("Fyelli" - "Mesnevi"), Kur‘ani (Vers. 143, kreu VII); Muhameti (aforizmat), Petrarka ("Këngëtore"), për të vijuar më tej me poezinë popullore të viseve jugore të Shqipërisë, Biblën, Shën Franceskun, Sollomosin (grek), Hygoin, P. Njegoshin (malazes), Hafizin, Emineskun (rumun), Botevin (bullgar), Atarin. Në vjershërinë e Naimit janë shartuar ideshmëria e qytetërimeve perëndimore me kodet poetike të lashtësisë orientale, sidomos të periudhës klasike të letërsisë perse.




naimi, si shpëtonjës i gjuhës shqipe ?!


- Me poetin Xhevahir Spahiu-


M. S.: Është një fakt i njohur se Naim Frashëri, për katër vjet me radhë, gjatë periudhës 1892-1896, ka qenë në detyrën e kryeinspektorit të botimeve në gjuhët joosmane (gjuhët e popujve të tjerë të ish-perandorisë, duke përfshirë shqipen, greqishten, rumanishten, bullgarishten, por edhe frëngjishten e anglishten). Në këtë detyrë, ajo duhej të shprehej me shkrim për çdo libër që propozohej të botohej, si në rastin e dhënies së lejes, aq më tepër në rastin e ndalimit. Gjatë katër viteve në ish-perandorinë osmane janë botuar qindra libra, ndoshta edhe mijëra dhe po aq janë refuzuar, në çdo rast me shkrim. Këto dokumente me sa dihet ruhen në arkivin e Ministrisë së Arsimit, ku gjenden ende të papërpunuara (pa skedarë dhe mjete të tjera informacioni). Zbulimi i dorëshkrimeve të Naimit që kanë të bëjnë me vlerësimet e tij për librat do të plotësonte shumë portretin e tij. Mund të thuhet se Naimi është krejt i panjohur si vlerësues i letrave, megjithëse dokumentet nuk mungojnë. Si e përfytyroni trashëgiminë dorëshkrimore që ruhet në arkivat e Turqisë osmane prej dorës së Naimit gjatë viteve 1892-1896 në detyrën si inspektor për letërsinë e huaj (joosmanisht) që botohej nga perandoria?


- Naimi iku nga Shqipëria më 1882. Është për t‘u evidentuar se Naimi u formua në Shqipëri, në Janinë. Jo se metropoli ku shkoi nuk i krijonte dot hapësira, përkundrazi, ai ia ajrosi degët dhe ia ujiti rrënjët për ta madhështuar, derisa atje u bë një simbol kombëtar e deri gati një profet. Naimi ishte shkolluar në Janinë, në "Zosimea". Kjo qe bërë një qendër e madhe e diturisë në Ballkan, që i kishte të hapura portat nga Lindja, por sidomos nga Perëndimi; ishte një shkollë ku mësohej frëngjishtja e anglishtja, ku kishte hyrë fryma e revolucionit francez, e iluministëve, e Volterit dhe Rusoit, që i përmend edhe vetë Naimi më vonë. Nxënësit shqiptarë që mbaruan në Janinë, qytet në Çamëri, bashkëmësuan lirisht me nxënës grekë, sepse ende nuk ishin zgjuar nacionalizmat agresivë që do të shfaqeshin pas vitit 1850. "Zosimea" ishte si një akademi, nuk ishte thjesht një shkollë e mesme. I formuar tashmë nga ana kulturore në trojet e vendit të lindjes, në moshën 36-vjeçare vendosi të largohet drejt Stambollit, ku dhe plotësoi arsimimin. Naimi ka shkruar në katër gjuhë, në shqip, persisht, turqisht dhe greqisht. Si i ka përdorur Naimi këto katër gjuhë si gjuhë krijimtarie, kjo është një minierë e madhe për studiuesit. Këtij krahasimi i ka hyrë studiuesi orientalist, Laurant Bica. Ai ka gati një studim monografik me rreth 200 faqe. Libri i tij titullohet "Naim Frashëri në Stamboll". Një orë e më parë e presim këtë libër me dokumente të reja, sepse ne duhet të dimë gjithçka mbi poetin tonë kombëtar, sepse kështu ndriçohet krejt Rilindja jonë Kombëtare, e cila ndriçoi fatet e kombit. Dokumentacioni që gjendet aty lidhet me pozicionin që fitoi Naimi. Ai arriti deri në postin e zëvendësministrit. Duhet njohur humanizmi i Naimit, i cili mund të thuhet se i parapriu një Schengen-i ballkanik, duke përdorur katër gjuhë krijimtarie njëherësh dhe sepse donte vëllazërimin mes popujve, por secili në të drejtën e vet. Në detyrën e kryeinspektorit të botimeve në gjuhët joosmane Naimi, sigurisht ka shkruar recensione për botimin ose jo të shumë veprave. Por Naimi u ka hapur rrugën librave të mirëkuptimit mes popujve, librave që shkruheshin për çlirimin e popujve të shtypur në Ballkan dhe që bënin thirrje që të gjendeshin mënyrat për pavarësimin e tyre. Unë jam i bindur se ai u ka prerë rrugën vetëm atyre librave që nxisnin urrejtjen në Ballkan. Patjetër që kjo që thamë përfshihet në atë pjesën e pazbuluar të veprës së Naimit, për të cilën nuk është folur kurrë më parë dhe që mendoj se ende fle në arkivat e ish-perandorisë osmane, në arkivat e Ministrisë së Arsimit të atij shteti (1892-1896), në gjuhën osmane. Vonesa e këshillimit të këtyre dokumenteve mund të ketë lidhje qoftë me faktin se kjo gjuhë tashmë konsiderohet e vdekur, ose më saktë shkrimi osmanisht është i vdekur dhe nuk ka kush t‘i zbardhë ato. Shteti duhet ta ketë shqetësim të vazhdueshëm zbulimin e rrënjëve të identitetit të tij. Identiteti nuk zbulohet duke heshtur. Dhe kjo kërkon një strategji kombëtare. Ne ende s‘kemi një vepër madhore që të flasë për jetën e vëllezërve Frashëri, që është yllësia më e madhe e letërsisë shqipe. Nuk është se ata bënë vetëm letërsi. Naimi, përmes letërsisë bëri atdhe. Ai përcaktoi fatet e ardhshme të Shqipërisë. Ai shpëtoi shqipen, duke shpëtuar njëkohësisht kombin.


M. S.: Me sa kemi njoftim, gjatë një vizite tuajën në Iran ju keni folur për një vepër të dytë persisht të Naimit, veç "Tehajjylat". Mund të thoni pak më gjerë se cila është përmbajtja e ftesës suaj drejtuar studiuesve iranianë për të prekur Naimin e panjohur, pjesën e pazbuluar të tij?


- Ka pasur njoftime se Naimi kishte shkruar apo botuar një libër tjetër të dytë në persisht, përveç vëllimit "Tehajjylat" - "Ëndërrimet". Libri i Naimit në persisht nga studiuesit iranianë është barazuar me majat më të larta të artit klasik e bashkëkohor persian. Dhe kur themi arti persian, themi për artin madhështor poetik që nga fillimi i mijëvjeçarit të dytë e tëhu, art që ka në ballë emra të tillë si: Firdusiu, Omar Khajami, Rumiu dhe Saadiu i madh. Ishte kjo rrymë madhështore letrare poetike, siç e ka vënë në dukje dhe Naim Frashëri, që i hapi udhë Rilindjes Evropiane. Studiuesve iranianë u kam bërë thirrje të gjejmë bashkërisht librin e dytë të Naimit persisht, i cili mundet të jetë një variant persisht i panjohur nga ne i "Qerbelasë", që e ka shkruar dhe botuar në shqip, por ai e ka botuar edhe në persisht. Në poemën "Qerbelaja", Naimi ka luftën e së mirës ndaj së keqes. Ai është një humanist i madh i të gjitha kohërave, sepse në qendër të subjektit të veprave të tij ka vënë njeriun dhe ngadhënjimin e tij mbi të keqen e mundshme. Përgjërimin për njeriun, Naimi e ka perëndi. Nëse gjendet kjo vepër, do të jetë një zbulim i jashtëzakonshëm. Në arkiva gjendet edhe një botim i përmirësuar i gramatikës së persishtes, një gramatikë shumë më e plotë se ajo që njihet, e hartuar nga Naimi për t‘u dhënë dorë kështu atyre që donin të forconin komunikimin me profesorë persianë që ishin në Stamboll. Më vjen keq të pohoj se, ndërsa duhen bërë gjithë këto kërkime, tani ka njëlloj zbehjeje të figurës së tij. Nuk gjen një student që të dijë përmendësh vargje të "Bagëti e bujqësia". Libri i tij "Lulet e verës" është një libër gjenial. Veç të tjerash, me anë të këtij libri, shqiptarët mësojnë shumë bukur edhe tani gjuhën shqipe, kudo ku janë nëpër botë. Nuk gjen në veprën e Naimit një turqizëm, një arabizëm. Ai kish një vetëdije të lartë për atë se ç‘përfaqëson gjuha shqipe. 

gazeta Shqip-  25/05/2007

----------


## BARAT

*Naimi dhe muzat greke...*

Nga Dr.Laurant Bica-gazeta Tema

Ndërsa ishim duke i vënë pikë studimit tonë për Naimin në kërkim për të saktësuar një të dhënë në botimet greqisht të tij, na ra në dorë një libër i vitit 2000 i studiuesi Dhori Qiriazi, në dy gjuhë: greqisht e shqip, për krijimtarinë e Naim Frashërit, me titullin “O eros” (Dashuria). Në të përfshiheshin tri vepra të Naimit tonë: “Dëshira e vërtetë e shqiptarëve” (1886), “Dashuria” (1895) dhe “Iljadha” e Omirit (Kënga e parë), përkthimi i saj në shqip (1896). Në të hartuesi i botimit, Dhori Qiriazi, na i jepte këto krijime naimiane për herë të parë në dy gjuhë – greqisht e shqip. Zaten, dy të parat origjinalet ishin shkruar greqisht prej Naimit dhe në krah jepeshin përkthimet e tyre, të bëra më pas nga të tjerë. Ndërsa me “Iljadën” jepej origjinali greqisht i Homerit dhe përkthimi i vjershëruar shqip i Naimit. Botimi në këtë mënyrë i tyre, greqisht e shqip, ashtu edhe i “Ëndërrimeve” (Tehajylat) vite më parë, në persisht e shqip, nga studiuesi Jorgo Bulo, krijojnë hapësira të reja për studiuesit e sotëm të kulturuar e të nesërm, njohës të gjuhëve respektive, për të thënë një fjalë të re më të kualifikuar për poetin tonë të kombit. Në librin e vet Dhori Qiriazi shkuan një parathënie me mjaft interes, Sa mirë do të ishte që, sikurse „Ëndërrimet“, të kishte një studim hyrës, siç ka bëtë studiuesi i letërsisë sonë, zoti Jorgo Bulo. Megjithatë, duke e shfletuar atë, gjetëm disa konstatime dhe ide me vlerë, që na tërhoqën vëmendjen, tek të cilat do të ndalemi më poshtë. Në fillim të veprës së parë greqisht “Dëshira e vërtetë e shqiptarëve”, botuar në Bukuresht, Naimi ka një kushtim, që flet shumë për të, aq më tepër që ai ishte në hapat e para të krijimtarisë. Ai shkruan: “Nënës sime të ëmbël, Shqipërisë, Asaj që më dha gjithë forcën që kam”. Dhe këtë ai e bën pikërisht në një botim në gjuhën greke, nëpërmjet të cilit ai i drejtohej kryesisht një auditori të huaj, duke mos mohuar edhe shqiptarët e shkolluar në shkollat greke brenda e jashtë perandorisë, sigurisht, ata të krishterë.

Veprat e Naimit jashtë Perandorisë Osmane

Pas veprës “Ëndërrimet”, që është botimi i parë i tij në gjuhë të huaj, në persisht, brenda Perandorisë Osmane, duke mos llogaritur krijimet e tij shqip në revistën “Drita – Dituria” (1884-1885), vjen botimi i tij i dytë, prapë në gjuhë të huaj, këtë radhë greqisht dhe jashtë perandorisë. Natyrshëm, vetvetiu lind pyetja: pse Naimi boton përsëri në gjuhë të huaj, ende pa nxjerrë një botim shqip?

Përmbledhja me poezi në gjuhën persiane “Ëndërrimet”, ishte “dallëndyshja e parë” e krijimtarisë poetike naimjane, siç e kemi vënë në dukje më parë. Ndryshe, do ta quanim “divani” me vjersha persisht i Naimit, sepse ai këtu eci në gjurmët e traditës shumëshekullore e mijëvjeçare të poezisë persiane dhe debuton me shumë sukses si nga pikëpamja e gjuhës ashtu dhe e vjershërimit ku ai është edhe novator, siç nuk mungojnë të vënë në dukje studiuesit e ndryshëm persianë, madje ndokush arrin ta cilësojë “poet persian”. Veç “divani persisht” i Naimit në fund të shekullit 19, siç thotë shqipëruesi i tij Vehxhi Buharaja, ka një ndryshim nga divanet e tjera, sepse normal, ata fillojnë me një vjershë për Zotin, ndërsa Naimi këtë vjershë e vë nga fundi i përmbledhjes së tij persisht. Pra, Naimi “provon dorën” në persisht, në gjuhën e poezisë së Lindjes, ecën në gjurmët e një poezie me tradita dhe tregon që është një mjeshtër i kësaj poezie. Ai i drejtohet jo vetëm intelektualëve persianë, por një auditori të gjerë, atij të elitës intelektuale osmane, e cila e njihte gjuhën perse krahas gjuhës arabe dhe krijonte në të.

Në greqishten katheravusa...

Dhori Qiriazi, në parathënien e tij shkruan se e botoi poemën “Dëshirë e vërtetë e shqiptarëve” në greqishten katheravusa, se ishte gjuhë jo vetëm e intelektualëve grekë, por e mbarë elitës intelektuale të krishterë të Ballkanit. Para se të ecim më poshtë, duhet të japim një sqarim. Ashtu si për turqishten e vjetër, osmanishten, duhet të themi që ishte gjuha zyrtare (e përzierë me fjalë arabisht e persisht) e Perandorisë Osmane dhe ndahej nga turqishtja e popullit, edhe katheravusa ishte greqishtja bizantine mesjetare e cila në rrjedhë të shekujve u largua nga gjuha e popullit, që quhet “dhimotiko”. Me krijimin e shtetit grek ajo u bë gjuha zyrtare e tij, mësohej në shkolla njësoj si osmanishtja dhe, gati deri në fund të shekullit të 20 vazhdoi të ishte e tillë. Vetëm tani vonë u zëvendësua nga greqishtja popullore. Kurse turqit vetëm pak kohë pas vendosjes së republikës, më 1923, bënë reformën e gjuhës (1928) dhe vendin e osmanishtes e zuri turqishtja e re me germa latine, e cila iu afrua gjuhës së popullit, duke u pastruar nga fjalët e huaja. Gjuha katheravusa dhe osmanishte u bënë gjuhë e administratës, e shkollës dhe e kulturës e letërsisë, e elitës intelektuale e aristokracisë. Aristokracia e vendeve ballkanike si Rumania, Bullgaria etj. pa folur për Greqinë, e përdornin tradicionalisht si gjuhë të tyre të kulturës. Pikërisht Naimi kishte parasysh këtë elitë intelektuale që ishte në krye të shteteve përkatëse, plus që të gjithë kishin përfaqësuesit e tyre në qytetin kozmopolit të Stambollit, kryeqendra e Perandorisë Osmane. Naimi e thuri këtë poemë në gjuhën greqishte elitare katharevusa duke ecur në gjurmë të një tradite shekullore e mijëravjeçare të poezisë greke. Edhe këtu, me guxim, ai tregoi, sikurse në persisht, këtë radhë jo më për Lindjen, por për Perëndimin e perandorisë e për krejt Ballkanin, se mund të debutojë me sukses në fushën e poezisë greqisht. Kjo poemë në greqisht është “dallëndyshja e dytë” e krijimtarisë së Naimit, ku ai e tregoi përsëri lartësinë e vet në fushën e poezisë elitare prapë si mjeshtër i saj.

Kthimi i Naimit në gjuhën shqipe

Pra, Naimi, duke ecur në gjurmët e dy traditave të fuqishme, në fushën e poezisë në persisht e në greqisht, duke e treguar veten e nivelin e vet me sukses, paskëtaj, me guxim, iu kthye gjuhës shqipe. Pasi e prezantoi veten në botën intelektuale të kryeqytetit osman dhe jashtë tij, ai i hyri poezisë shqip dhe krijoi poemën “Bagëti e Bujqësia” në shqip. Kjo është “dallëndyshja e tretë” naimjane në fushën e krijimtarisë poetike, por tashmë në gjuhën amtare, e botuar jashtë kufijve të perandorisë, se brenda saj nuk mundi ta botojë. Shqipja ishte një gjuhë pak e lëvruar dhe jo me traditë si dy gjuhët e lartpërmendura dhe mjeshtri i afirmuar Naim, pasi forcoi pozitat e veta në botën intelektuale, në elitën osmane, iu përvesh prapë me kurajë të krijojë tashmë, traditë në gjuhën e vet shqipe, e cila, për më tepër, ishte gjuhë e ndaluar, nuk lejohej shkrimi i saj. A ishte Naimi në nivelin e krijimeve të tij në persisht e greqisht? Studiuesi i mirënjohur, i mbrujtur me idealet rilindëse, që është marrë me krijimtarinë e Naimit, Rexhep Qosja, me hollësi e ka analizuar atë dhe na ka zbuluar nëntokën e poemës “Bagëti e Bujqësia” dhe nivelin e lartë të saj si nga ana artistike e ideore, ka zbuluar mjeshtërinë e madhe të krijuesit Naim.

Poema “O eros”, krijimi i fundit i Naimit

“Dallëndyshja e katërt” që do të veçojmë në krijimtarinë

e gjerë të Naimit në fushën e poezisë është poema me 8 këngë “O eros” (Dashuria), krijimi i fundit i Naimit, sepse shëndeti i përkeqësuar nuk e lejoi të shkruajë. Botimet e mëpasme ishin shkruar qysh më parë. “O eros”, siç e tregon titulli, u shkrua në greqisht gati 10 vjet më vonë pas botimit të divanit persisht “Ëndërrimet”. Kjo ishte dëshmi e nivelit që kishte arritur mjeshtri i poezisë Naim pas mbi 10 vjet pune botimesh në poezi e në prozë. Ka të ngjarë kjo të jetë edhe vepra me të cilën ai bashkë me krijimet e Abedin Dinos iu paraqitën Akademisë së Athinës dhe u çmuan lart prej saj e morën dekoracione, siç thuhet në një burim. Studiuesve të ardhshëm të Naimit nuk duhet t’u dalë jashtë vëmendjes studimi i këtyre katër veprave të tij, të cilat janë shkruar në gjuhë të ndryshme dhe tregojnë lartësinë e tij si krijues dhe si mjeshtër i poezisë edhe në gjuhë të tilla elitare të poezisë si persishtja e greqishtja, si dhe debutimin e tij të suksesshëm në një gjuhë ku ai krijoi traditë, siç ishte gjuha shqipe. Si në gjuhët me traditë, si në një gjuhë si shqipja, pothuajse pa traditë, Naimi tregoi guxim. Ai hodhi themelet e traditës të poezisë shqip. Brezat e sotëm i janë mirënjohës Naimit, këtij mjeshtri të poezisë shqip. Mjeshtërinë e vet në poezi në gjuhët botërore të poezisë ai e vuri në shërbim të krijimit të traditës së gjuhës së nënës së vet Shqipëri, nga e cila ai merrte forcën që kishte. Studiuesit e sotëm naimjanë duhet të shohin divanin persisht, dy poemat greqisht dhe poemën kryevepër “Bagëti e Bujqësia” të tij në veçoritë e tyre, por edhe përbashkësitë e tyre, t’i shohin duke i shijuar në origjinalet e tyre, për të nxjerrë në pah lartësinë e mjeshtrit të poezisë jo vetëm në shqip, por edhe në gjuhët botërore të saj, të dijetarit Naim, të akademikut Naim. Naimi është një figurë, një personalitet i letërsisë jo vetëm shqipe, por edhe i letërsive të tjera, por kjo gjë duhet të dalë në pah. Studimi nga specialistë të gjuhës perse, iranologë, qofshin shqiptarë apo të tjerë, apo helenistë të specializuar si të greqishtes së vjetër bizantine etj. do të na sjellë befasime të reja në lidhje me lartësinë e Naimit tonë, që e njohim dhe prapë s’e njohim siç duhet. Te Naimi deri më tani kemi parë krijimet e veçanta dhe kjo shpesh na ka penguar të shohim të tërën. Kemi parë drurët e veçantë, poema të veçanta, krijime të veçanta dhe kjo na ka penguar të shohim nga lart Naimin, të tërin, pyllin. Po të shohim të katër veprat e sipërpërmendura, në total do të vërejmë që Naimi është mjeshtër i madh i poezisë, që i ka kapërcyer me kohë kornizat kombëtare me të cilat jemi mësuar ta shohim deri më sot Naimin tonë. Naimi nuk është vetëm një poet kombëtar i yni. Përmasat në kohën kur jetoi ishin perandorake, madje ai i kapërceu edhe ato. Studimet më të thella të krijimtarisë së tij, jo vetëm në shqip, por edhe në gjuhë të huaj dhe zbulimi i mjeshtërisë artistike duke e krahasuar me poetët e kombeve të tjerë, do të nxjerrë vlerat e tij si poet me kualitetet e larta të mjeshtërisë së tij në fushën e poezisë, thellësitë e mendimit naimjan si dhe universin poetik të tij. Naimi është një poet që s’na takon vetëm ne shqiptarëve, por mbarë botës. Detyra jonë është që vlerat e tij në rang bote t’ia bëjnë sa më prezente botës. Një detyrë tjetër e jona është që veprat e tij t’i propagandojmë sa më tepër në botë, me përkthime dinjitoze dhe të shoqëruara me studime të thella mbi të e veprën e vet akoma më dinjitoze. Duke ia bërë prezente botës Naimin tonë me tërë vlerat e tij, kjo do të tërheqë edhe vëmendjen e albanologëve dhe studiuesve të tjerë nga bota, të cilët do të sjellin prurje të reja për Naimin tonë.

Dëshirë e vërtetë e shqiptarëve

Tani le të shohim Naimin e veprat e tij nga një kënd tjetër. Naimi sikurse ata kalorësit e mesjetës (e pse jo, edhe vërtet kalorës ishte, edhe fisnik ishte – L.B.) në fushën e poezisë doli në “sheshin e burrave” dhe i hodhi opinionit perandorak në fushën e letërsisë, poezisë “dorashkën” për dyluftim dhe në të ai doli fitimtar. Para se ai të nisë betejën për të afirmuar gjuhën shqipe, letërsinë e poezinë e saj, ai e hodhi këtë “dorezë” kalorësiake, e mati veten dhe afirmoi atë në gjuhët e sprovuara të poezisë si persishtja, etj. Ai punon me plan. Nuk ka asgjë rastësore te Naimi, qoftë në veprimtarinë e tij të çdo lloji, qoftë në krijimtarinë e tij përfshi edhe atë poetike. Divani i tij persisht “Ëndërrimet” (me të cilin e filloi krijimtarinë e tij; edhe titulli flet për ëndrrat e tij, për të ardhmen e vendit të vet – L.B.) ishte sfida e parë që i bëri elitës intelektuale osmane. Ai i tregoi asaj se në horizontin e letrave po vinte një yll i ri, një mjeshtër i poezisë persiane. Ai deshi të bëjë emër me një kundërshtar të zorshëm, në një fushë luftimi tepër të vështirë dhe të rrahur me kohë, siç ishte persishtja. Ai deshi të radhitej qysh në fillim në krah të fituesve dhe fitoi. Studimi i dijetarit J. Karolidhis për divanin e tij persisht është dëshmi e gjallë për këtë. Autori Naim 11 vjet më pas do t’i shfaqë mirënjohjen për vlerësimet e tij. Në dyluftim me “persishten” ai mori pikët më të larta. Nuk e themi ne shqiptarët; para nesh e thanë vetë persët, rumët, greqishtfolësit e të tjerë.

Vepra “Dëshirë e vërtetë e shqiptarëve” ishte një “dorashkë” që u hidhej qarqeve qeveritare e intelektuale të Ballkanit, “u flitej me gjuhën që ata e kuptonin”. Ai zgjidhte si armë armën e tyre “greqishten katharevusa të elitës aristokratike të krejt vendeve të Ballkanit (dhe në këtë gjuhë u dërgonte mesazhet e miqësisë, humanizmit, për veshët që dëgjonin; amá secili në të drejtën e vet, në respektimin reciprok të secilit. Njëkohësisht, u kujtonte edhe se kush ishin shqiptarët. Edhe në këtë dyluftim në terrenin e greqishtes, një gjuhë me tradita të lashta në fushën e poezisë, Naimi tregoi se ishte një mjeshtër dhe nuk i turpëroi ngjyrat e veta. Përgatitja e marrë në gjimnazin “Zosimea” të Janinës dhe talenti i tij prej natyre e nxorën fitimtar edhe në këtë betejë të dytë. U takon studiuesve të sotëm dhe të ardhshëm që me punime të detajuara dhe të specializuara të nxjerrin vlerat e një poeme të tillë në greqisht mbi bazën e njohjes së gjuhës katharevusa, aftësisë së Naimit për të thurur vargje, mjeshtërinë e tij artistike, krahasimit me poetët bashkëkohës grekë (kohës së Naimit – L.B.) dhe poemat më të mira të poetëve me eminente grekë apo greqishtfolës të asaj kohe.

Naimi përkthen “Iljadën” e Homerit në turqisht

Po më 1886 botohet nga Naimi përkthimi i “Iliadës” së Homerit në turqisht, në osmanisht. Naimi, me këtë përkthim hidhte një gur e vriste tre zogj. Së pari, ai e bënte këtë për të treguar se gjuha osmane ishte një gjuhë që “përtypte” me sukses dhe arritjet e “atit të vjershërisë” siç thotë Naimi, Omirit, (d.m.th. Homerit – L.B.). Kjo ishte një ndihmesë që jepte si shkrimtar në rang perandorak për gjuhën e shtetit ku jetonte e punonte. Gjuha osmane ishte një gjuhë e kultivuar dhe ishte në gjendje të jepte me tërë ngjyrimet e mundshme, poezinë e lashtë mbi themelet e së cilës u ngrit poezia e kombeve të tjerë. Së dyti, si të thuash, i hidhte “dorashkën” pas greqishtes elitare katharevuse që i kishte rrënjët në mesjetën bizantine, greqishtes së vjetër klasike, të lashtë; poezisë së lashtë greke. Ai e provonte veten si njohës edhe të kësaj gjuhe të antikitetit. Ai afirmonte veten para elitës së kryeqytetit osman se ai e njihte greqishten e vjetër qysh në burimet, që nga Homeri, babai i vjershërimit, për të cilin ai flet edhe në këtë vepër në fund të saj. Ai vetëm sa provon të përkthejë këngën e parë. Sipas orientalistit Hasan Kaleshi, përkthimin turqisht, ndryshe nga ai që bëri 10 vjet më vonë në shqip në vjershë, e bën në prozë. Edhe kaq mjafton, po të kesh parasysh vështirësitë që ka përkthimi nga kjo gjuhë. Kush është specialist, mund të dëshmojë. Edhe në këtë dyluftim Naimi tregon para opinionit osman elitar, inteligjencës osmane, që e njeh pas traditës persiane të vjershërimit edhe atë greke të re , edhe atë katharevuse si dhe traditën antike greke të vjetër, këtë radhë jo nëpërmjet vjershërimit në vazhdën e asaj tradite, por nëpërmjet përkthimit nga ajo gjuhë. Së treti, Indirekt Naimi, duke përkthyer nga greqishtja e vjetër një gjuhë e poezisë klasike, në osmanisht, ai i tregonte elitës osmane, qarqeve intelektuale, se e zotëronte perfekt edhe gjuhën osmane. Jo thjesht si gjuhë për ta folur, por në tërë gjerësinë e gamën e vet, aq sa ishte në gjendje të përkthente në këtë gjuhë, të shprehte me mjetet artistike dhe jo vetëm atë të kësaj gjuhe, arritjet më të mira të mendimit botëror në fushën e poezisë, të përkthente Homerin, atin e poezisë, siç e quan vetë. Gjuha osmane kishte, deri në kohën e Naimit, 6 shekuj jetë, 6 shekuj në të cilën krijohej një letërsi e tërë e sidomos në lëmin e vjershërisë. Edhe ajo nuk ishte e pakët, ishte gjuha zyrtare e një perandorie. Dhe Naimi tregon se ndonëse ishte shqiptar, ai e dinte atë me rrënjë, e kishte si gjuhën e vet të mëmës. Ai e kishte folur, shkruar e perfeksionuar që nga vegjëlia në sallonin e teqesë bektashiane të Frashërit me baballarë e dedelerë të shquar me kulturë të marrë në Harasan, Iran, Stamboll, Kairo e gjetkë, pa folur për atë se ajo ishte gjuha e përditshme e tij e komunikimit dhe e leximit.

----------


## BARAT

*Naim Frashëri dhe Librazhdi*

 10/06/2007 - milosao(g.sh)


Nuk dimë që Naim Frashëri të ketë qënë në anët e Librazhdit, ose më mirë të themi, me siguri nuk i ka parë këto vënde. Por, poeti
i madh ka dëgjuar për to nga dy miqtë e tij më të shtrenjtë Halit Bërzeshta dhe Profesor Ibrahim Bërzeshta. Ky i fundit ishte edhe kunati i tij, burri i motrës, Shenishasë. Janë pikërisht këta dy miq që i kanë folur për anët e Librazhdit, duke i folur sigurisht edhe për historinë dhe legjendën e Sopotit. Naim Frashëri, kur shkroi poemën e tij të famshme Bagëti e Bujqësi, të cilën e botoi në vitin 1866, foli duke u kënduar hymn maleve të Shqipërisë me kryet lart në retë. Ndër këto male ai përmend edhe një të quajtur Mali-Plak. Naimi shkruan: Dhe ti Mali-Plak që me sytë e tu ke parë/ Luftëra të mbëdha e punë që kanë ngjarë.1) Ky mal është pikërisht Mali-Plak mbi Sopotin e Bërzeshtën në Librazhd, për të cilin, kënga popullore Kanga e Gjorq Golemit, Princit të Sopotit, thotë: Në Mal-Plak e mbi Sopot/ Gjorq Golemi kryezot!.2) A nuk ishte Sopoti, sipas legjendës dhe historisë, kryeqendra e anëve të Librazhdit të sotëm, që ra i fundit në duart e osmanëve? Sipas historisë kjo ngjau pikërisht në vitin 1467. Një mot më parë (1466) turqit kishin bërë gjëmën në krahinat tona, porse nuk kishin arritur ti thyenin plotësisht ato anë.
Në parathënien e librit Histori e Skënderbeut e Naim Frashërit, të cilën e pata përgatitur për botim në vitin 1967, kam shkruar: Përsa u takon burimeve popullore, duhet thënë se legjenda mbi Skënderbeun jetonte dhe jeton në Shqipëri të mesme dhe të veriut dhe Naimi nuk kishte jetuar në këto vise, ndërsa gati asgjë nuk ishte mbledhur e botuar prej asaj legjende, të paktën nga shqiptarët. Po është e sigurtë se poeti diçka dëgjoi nga, ndofta nga miku i tij i ngushtë, Halit Bërzeshta, patriot i çmuar, mbi legjendën e Skënderbeut dhe të bashkëkohësve të tij në Bërzeshtë e në Sopot të Librazhdit. Shenja të kesaj legjende i hasim në veprën e tij.3)
Dokumentet na thonë se një Ilia Bosi, i cili në vitin 1466-67 arriti të merrte pak ndihmë në Venedik, që tu kundërvihej me 12 mijë shpirtë osmanëve agresorë, që ai mund të mobilizonte. Sulltan Mehmetit iu desh të vijë përsëri në vitin 1467 që të bëjë një fushatë të dytë edhe më çfarosëse për të shtënë më në fund në dorë trevat e Librazhdit.
Legjenda thotë se Gjorg Golemi, pra Gjergj Araniti, dhe kryeqendra e tij, Sopoti, u thyen në mënyrë të plotë nga osmanët. Naimi Frashëri shkruan kështu për Sopotin e Librazhdit në Historinë e Skënderbeut: Trimërinë e ati Zoti/ me të madhe oshëtimë/ e rrëfen dhe sot Sopoti,/ që nxjerr zë e vetëtimë.4)
Në të vërtetë Gjorgu, sipas historisë, kishte vdekur aty nga viti 1457. Siç dëshmon dokumenti për Ilia Bosin, ky ishte vënë në krye të krahinave si i parë vendi dhe ishte hedhur në krye të luftës kundër Turqisë. Ilia Bosi ishte organizatori kryesor i rezistencës dhe i qëndresës së fundit të librazhdasve kundër osmanëve në vitin 1467.
Në fakt ishin aranitët kryezotët e vendit, sepse e shoqja e Gjergj Aranitit, Despina Araniti, që populli e kujton si Golomara (Mara e Golemëve), jetonte akoma në Shqipëri. Në mos banonte në këto krahina, mund të qëndronte në Durrës. Ky ishte edhe fundi i aranitëve në Shqipëri dhe i njerëzve që luftonin nën ta, siç përmendet dhe Ilia Bosi.
Në parantezë nuk duhet lënë pa përmendur se, sipas legjendës, Sopoti u muar me tradhëtinë e një gostivarasi, të një shpataraku me llagapin Bezhani, si dhe të një Bosi.
Siç dihet, poema e gjatë e Naim Frashërit Historia e Skënderbeut, botuar në vitin 1898, ishte ndër 2-3 veprat e fundit të botuar atë vit nga autori. Libri është një ritregim në vjershë i jetës së Heroit Kombëtar, sipas tregimit të historianit të madh shkodran, Marin Barleti. Në këtë vepër Naim Frashëri ka çaste kur ai, në atë histori, përmend drejt për së drejti, ose tërthorazi, viset e Librazhdit, që ranë në duart e osmanëve një vit para se të mbyllte sytë Kastrioti, ky dhëndër i Aranitit. Pra, përmend viset e Aranitëve.
Naim Frashëri, në librin e tij Historia e Skënderbeut, përmend edhe emra të tjerë nga trevat e Librazhdit dhe pikërisht lumin Shkumbin dhe fshatin Xhyrë: Armikëtë kishin hyrë/ tek shkon Shkumbini me valë,/ edhe del përposh në Xhyrë,/ e kishinë marrë malë.5)
Sikundër shihet, nuk është pa interes, por është me interes të veçantë që poeti ynë kombëtar Naimi, në dy nga veprat më kryesore të tij, të botuara më 1886 dhe 1898, është marrë dy herë me këto krahina dhe këtë e ka bërë sepse Baba Halit Bërzeshtën e kishte mik të shtëpisë dhe Ibrahim Bërzeshtës i kishte dhënë motrën.6)
____________________
_1) N. Frashëri: Bagëti e Bujqësi, VEPRA TË ZGJEDHURA, Tiranë 1980, faqe 76;
2) Sh. Zharri: Kanga e Gjorq Golemit, Princit të Sopotit, rev. SHKOLLA KOMBTARE, Nr. 16-17, Tiranë 1938, faqe 22;
3) Dh. Shuteriqi: Parathënie e librit N. Frashëri: Histori e Skënderbeut, Tiranë 1967, faqe 9;
4) N. Frashëri: Histori e Skënderbeut, Tiranë 1967, faqe 113;
5) N. Frashëri: Histori e Skënderbeut, artikull i cituar, faqe 110;
6) Dh. S. Shuteriqi: Naim Frashëri-Jeta dhe vepra, Tiranë 1982, faqe 46;
*) Paisi me shënime A. Alcani;

_

----------

